# Was Hört ihr für Musik wenn ihr WoW Spielt ? :)



## SixNight (24. Juni 2008)

Achja Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Musik steigert Spannung ! Wut ! Motivation ! und manchmal auch die Konzentration  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in WoW.
Durch Musik in WoW steigert das euer Gefühl noch Epischer zu sein als Alle andern Extrem ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle um zuhaun was euch in die Quere kommt.
Den Boss heute mal First Try mit eurer Gilde zulegen.

*Jetzt die Frage was hört ihr ?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal ob in Arena im Bg im Raid oda beim Farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Zu Mir) 
*PvP* : Metal / Rock = Favourite : Good Charlotte - The River | Rammstein - Feuer Frei 
*Raid* : Epic / Trance = Immediate Music - Arcana | Titel weiß ich grad net x) - Here Comes the King | Ferry Corsten - Beautiful
*Farmen* : ( Kommt auf die Laune an) x) 

Schreibt hin was euch grad Geniales einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Sixdie


----------



## aggromaschine (24. Juni 2008)

Hm

PvP - Sonic Syndicate / Ignite / Disturbed

PvE - Adema / Kamelot / Hammerfall

Lieblingslieder:

Sonic Syndicate - Psychic Suicide
Ignite - Let it burn
Disturbed - Haunted

Adema - Immortal
Kamelot - Rule the Word
Hammerfall - Hearts on fire

MfG


----------



## snowstorm (24. Juni 2008)

ich hab bewusst nur die überschrift gelesen!
Also ich höre stimmen!


----------



## Aratosao (24. Juni 2008)

Hmm...

*PvP*- Schandmaul, Disturbed, In Extremo und anderen Metal/ Rock^^
*Raid*-Eigentlich garnix, TS sei dank^^
*Farmen/Queste*-Siehe "PvP"^^

Lg Ara


----------



## Thesahne (24. Juni 2008)

PvP: Sum 41, Blink182, Skillet, Millencolin usw...
Raid: Disturbed, Metallica usw...

also eig alles im bereich metal/punk usw^^


----------



## EnGa.AriX (24. Juni 2008)

PvP: Die Stimmen im TS
PvE: Die Stimmen im TS
Farmen: Die Stimmen im TS

Ich sollte mal zum Arzt gehen.>_>


----------



## Juudra (24. Juni 2008)

Pvp: Black betty (Spiderbait) Fighting(Yellow Card)

Pve/Raid: Rammstein..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spaß mando Diao,The Subways,Arctic Monkeys etc.

Farmen:hmm nach lust und laune manchmal Bob marley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 andere tage auch mal Korn oder Slipknot (zwischendurch paar headbangers)

@snowstorm naja war klar das flamer wie du es nicht lassen können,also kratz die kurve schneeflökchen weißröckchen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (24. Juni 2008)

snowstorm schrieb:


> ich hab bewusst nur die überschrift gelesen!
> Also ich höre stimmen!


Ich habe jezz man die Überschrift für Leute wie DICH ! geändert .. -.- omg das wieder manche so lustig sein müssen x)


----------



## pingu77 (24. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir macht PvP und PvE eig. keinen Unterschied, meistens Metal oder so, z.B. Slipknot - Wait and Bleed oder People Shit oder sowas^^ des macht richtig Bock auf töten ;p


----------



## Ollimua (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hör auch einfach meine Playlist. Da sind Sachen drin, wie die Ärzte, Beatsteaks, Clawfinger, Korn etc. pp.


----------



## DamokIes (24. Juni 2008)

Mucke beim raiden nervt!
Aber beim farmen gibt es fett Placebo auf die Ohren! 
Mit "The bitter end" oder "Infra-red" geh ich mal so richtig ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> *PvP*- Schandmaul, Disturbed, In Extremo und anderen Metal/ Rock^^
> *Raid*-Eigentlich garnix, TS sei dank^^
> *Farmen/Queste*-Siehe "PvP"^^



hmm...das kommt mir doch alles verdächtig bekannt vor...allerdings hör ich auch noch System of a Down, Linkin Park, Rammstein, Limp Bizkit etc.


----------



## MadSquare (24. Juni 2008)

PvP: nix, konzentrier mich auf den Kampf
raid:  raide nicht mehr, hab früher immer house nebenher gehört
Farmen: hardcore/hardstyle (so nebenher)


----------



## The Metal (24. Juni 2008)

1. Dazu gibts schon ne Umfrage (zumindest zu den Musikrichtungen, welche ich persönlich wichtiger finde als die Bands)
2. Trotzdem Beitrag:

   PvP: Slayer, Disturbed, Chimaira, Die Schwarzen Untoten Blutgetränkten Waschlappen (xD)
   Raid: Raide nich viel aber Alestorm würde recht gut passen
   Farmen: Siehe PvP manchmal aber auch was gechilltes


----------



## sir vamprio (24. Juni 2008)

zu pvp oder pve  empfehle ich von Alexisonfire das albm "crisis" geht eher richtig geiles teil vom ersten bis zum lezten lied


----------



## Seju (24. Juni 2008)

PvP: Mach ich garnit erst. Aber wenn Sonic Syndicate,Hamerfall und sonstigen Metal/Rock
PvE/Farmen: Alles mögliche von Böhse Onkelz über Ärzte bis hin zu Wizo ist alles dabei nur kein HipHop/Techno oder was noch so in die richtung geht
Raid: siehe "PvE/Farmen"


----------



## Animalius (24. Juni 2008)

Hardstyle, Jumpstyle, Electro House egal wo XD Tekker eben XD

beim Farmen eher KIZ oder Mono und Nikitaman (Raggae)


Bangbros Rulez !  XD


----------



## Svkkvbvs (24. Juni 2008)

ich hör immer nur metal.
zum raiden, im BG oder zum einschlafen..... metal geht immer =)


----------



## Apokalypse08 (24. Juni 2008)

PVP: "Mein Herz brennt" (Rammstein) / "BYOB" (System of a Down) / "Roulette" (System of a Down)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PVE: eigentlich alles was so in die richtung metal geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (24. Juni 2008)

> ich hör immer nur metal.
> zum raiden, im BG oder zum einschlafen..... metal geht immer =)


ich ebenfalls:
Ensiferum, Equilibrium, Wolfchant, Belphegor, kataklysm, korpiklaani, wintersun


----------



## Schnorbus (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn bei mir Mucke läuft dann nur Techno/Acid/Schranz. Am liebsten livesets. DJ's: Felix Kröcher, DJ Rush, Man @ Arms & Sorgenkint.


----------



## Winn (24. Juni 2008)

*M.E.T.A.L*


Immer und überall^^


----------



## Kampfbananeeeee (24. Juni 2008)

*böhse onkelz*


^^


----------



## Röschti (24. Juni 2008)

Egal zu welcher Zeit, welchem Ort, ob BG oder farmen, DU HAST MICH 1000 MAL BELOGEN
sry musste sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Philominator (24. Juni 2008)

PVP: vieles: Hatebreed, As I Lay Dying, August Burns Red, Born From Pain, Walls Of Jericho, Callejon, Emmure, Job For A Cowboy und vieles mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PVE: mach ich normalerweise nicht... und wenn dann auch hardcore ...


----------



## Plakner (24. Juni 2008)

Zieh mir meist Metal rein =)


----------



## AN3333 (24. Juni 2008)

PvP: Metal,Techno (hardstyle und so etwas in die richtung)
PvE: Schandmaul, In extremo oder evtl sogar rammstein auch trance ist net schlecht
Farmen: Ska und Reaggy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (24. Juni 2008)

snowstorm schrieb:


> ich hab bewusst nur die überschrift gelesen!
> Also ich höre stimmen!



LOOOOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich höre PvP gerne RHCP- Stadium Arcanium oder mal Manowar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum chillen, questen, farmen alles mögliche..Madonna *Hung up*, Robbie Williams, aber auch Mike Oldfield,
Pink Floyd, Moby

In inis/raiden fast nichts, muss mich immer konzentrieren oder will die Frage:*HE!!! WAS hörst DU denn da schon wieder???*
nicht wieder rechtfertigen/erklären/begründen müssen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (24. Juni 2008)

Yakuuuuuuuuzi!


----------



## Gnomthebest (24. Juni 2008)

ich finde auch "disturbed" is ziemlich geil ;D

ansonsten diverse Lieder von "samsas traum" oder "linkin park"


----------



## Drakthas (24. Juni 2008)

Pvp :  Böhse Onkelz, Der W, Wirtz, Disturbed, Hellyeah, Slayer
Pve/Raid: Böhse Onkelz, Der W, Wirtz, Disturbed, Hellyeah, Slayer  oder  TS


----------



## Faenwolf (24. Juni 2008)

METAL!!!

zu allem und jedem und überhaupt!

für mich gibts nichts anderes, und wer hiphop hört, egal wann oder warum, ist krank!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juni 2008)

musik steht bei mir im im mybuffed profil. würde sonst zu lang werden hier. und die, die dort aufgelistet ist, zu allem... gibt kein unterschied bei mir.


----------



## STAR1988 (24. Juni 2008)

Arena		:TS
Raid		        :TS
Farmen / Bg's	:Musik (blink182)


----------



## Death_Master (24. Juni 2008)

Ich höre Metal!!


----------



## Mikroflame (24. Juni 2008)

Hör eigendlich überral die gleiche mucke^^ (auser meistens in raids.. wegen TS pflicht und so..)

Am liebsten hör ich :
Lil Wayne- Lolipop
Kid Rock - All Sommer long
Flo Rida - Get low


----------



## SeelenGeist (24. Juni 2008)

Einfaches Techno oder Trance.
Sowas wie "BÄM BÄM BÄM", wobei die noch so krank schreien, höre ich nicht. Sowas ist für mich Krank.
Sonst keine Musik und habe Standardgemäß World of Warcraft Sound. ^^


----------



## Sarthek (24. Juni 2008)

Zum Farmen eher was ruhiges, reaggea ska o.Ä.

beim Raiden eigentlich nur währned boss fights was den rest beteilige ich mich im ts, und ich find das passt Dragonforce ganz gut dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in der arena bzw im pvp bin ich eigentlich sogut wie nie und wenn doch auch im ts


----------



## vulschok (24. Juni 2008)

Svkkvbvs schrieb:


> ich hör immer nur metal.
> zum raiden, im BG oder zum einschlafen..... metal geht immer =)



genaU


----------



## maselevic (24. Juni 2008)

also ich höre eigentlich fast nur The Beatles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einfach nur genial diese band


----------



## Tja (24. Juni 2008)

PvP:
- KoRn, Linkin Park, Papa Roach
. Slipknot: Wait & Bleed natürlich

zum Farmen:
- Onkelz Klassiker
- Kansas (Queetar Hero lässt grüßen)

Raids:
- Onkelz
- Anna Johnson, Kelly Clarksson


----------



## Vexoka (25. Juni 2008)

J.B.O.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle Lieder und zwar immer !!!!!!!1111eins


----------



## Dusktumy (25. Juni 2008)

Bestimmte titel hab ich keinen unterm zocken aber in der Regel laufen meine CD's ständig mit z.B.
Shakra, Hammerfall, InExtremo, Tanzwut, Schelmish, Saltatio Mortis und Subway to Sally runter

Gelegentlich noch diverse Gothic-Rock Tracks


----------



## Valiel (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hör Schwarz.


----------



## Deathfreak (25. Juni 2008)

Joa, metal und punk halt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firebyrd (25. Juni 2008)

Keine Frage. Jan Hegenberg!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meistens Gamer sind geil, oder die WoW songs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und manhcmal diese Titelmelodie von Rosaroter Panther, wenn ich als Rouge unterwegs bin xD


----------



## Minopales (25. Juni 2008)

Farmen, pvp, questen usw.. www.technobase.fm
beim raiden www.trancebase.fm

We aRe oNe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neokron (25. Juni 2008)

Svkkvbvs schrieb:


> ich hör immer nur metal.
> zum raiden, im BG oder zum einschlafen..... metal geht immer =)



kann ich nur unterschreiben beim raid läuft keine musik aber pvp und farmen bevorzugt Ten Masked Men, Crematory, Dimmu Borgir, Morbid Angel, Thrudvangar,


----------



## Qlimarius (25. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich ma PvP mach (was selten vorkommt^^) tu ich das nur wenn ich schlecht gelaunt bin.. dann hör ich meisstens Metallica, Korn, Inextremo, Slipknot oder Onkelz (bzw. was sich grad auch meinem Rechner finden lässt^^)

Im PvE höre ich meisstens... "Ups..." Von "Tank" oder "Oom" von "Healer"

Beim Farmen kommts immer drauf an aber meisstens kommts aufs gleiche raus wie beim pvp^^ (als Deff geskillter warri isses echt nervig Daylis zu machen -.-)


----------



## saNjiii (25. Juni 2008)

*RAMMSTEIN*


----------



## Taranel (25. Juni 2008)

PvP: Onkelz
Raid: Nix außer die stimmen im TS
Farmen: Onkelz oder Technobase.fm


----------



## Ayleenh (25. Juni 2008)

Hey.

Ich höre

meist Timbaland
oder
Madona mit 4 minutes

Also vieles.

Lg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andvari (25. Juni 2008)

PvE/Raids: Ts
PVP: BlackMetal (Aaskereia, Andras, Bluttaufe, Blut aus Nord, Bombensturm, Cerberus, Forest of 
                         Fog, Dunkelgrafen, Eisregen, Infernal War, Isegrim, Krieg, Nag*E*lfar, 
                         Ninnghizhidda, Sturmgeist, Wolfsmond)
        DeathMetal(Abrogation, Angel Corpse, Bolt Thrower, Behemoth, Deicide, Eisblut, Hate 
                         Eternal, Isignium, Kataklysm, Malevolent Creation, Morgoth, Nile, Pungent 
                         Stench, Sarcófago, Suffocation, Vader, Vital Remains, Vomitory...
Farmen: Tu ich nicht! :<

Und immer mal für zwischendrin: Black Messiah, Einherjer, Elfsword, Eluveitie, Ensiferum (die 
                                                ersten beiden Alben, das neue stinkt =D), Falkenbach, Heimdalls 
                                                Wacht, Lemuria, Menhier, Nebelhorn, Pagan Reign, Riger, 
                                                Taunusheim, Thronar, Thyrfing, Varg, Wotanskrieger, XIV Dark 
                                                Centuries, Yggdrasil

Sollte erstmal reichen! :<


----------



## SixNight (25. Juni 2008)

Da ihr ja Alle sagt im Raid hört mein keine musik trifft schon zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba 10% lautstärke epic wird ja wohl gehen :-P da bei mir wow sound eh aus is und dadurch das gewisse Fealing kommt x) Epic in Raids 4tw (Immediate Music) ;-)


----------



## Kankru (25. Juni 2008)

Im Raid höre ich lieber zu, als Musik zu hören.
Wenn ich PVP mache oder farme, dann labere ich trotzdem meistens im TS.
Aber wenn ich mal zum Musik-hören komme, dann meistens Soundtrack von 300 oder andern Filmen (ist zwar klassisch, passt aber vollkommen ins Game)

MfG


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. Juni 2008)

Beim PvP meist iwas "rockiges" -  Kyuss, Slipknot usw, beim farmen / questen meist Sputnik-Club-Stream, iwas seichtes halt, beim raiden hör ich keine Musik.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (25. Juni 2008)

Hm bei mir hats mir im moment The Other Side mal wieder angetan (etwas älteres album von den Farmer Boys aber absolut genial!) zudem Paradise Lost, Böhse Onkelz, Hosen, Ärzte auch Project Pitchfork darf ab und an nich fehlen, btw bin metaler aus Leidenschaft (allerdings Melodic Metal kein ROOOOOOAAAARRRR-Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ich halts übrigens etwa gleich wie jemand schonmal sagte beim raiden musik hörn wenn dann nur ganz leise so im hintergrund und nicht übers headset, sprich vom handy über lautsprecher (walkman handy daher kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber sonst beim raiden musik hörn is eher schwieirg da man auf sehr viel achten muss, ich hab auch IMMER fernsehen an aber beim raiden könnt ich nich sagen was grad lief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man beachtetsdann eigentlich überhaupt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubique (4. Juli 2008)

Filmmusik^^
i am legend; herr der ringe.
oder ernst mosch^^
ansonsten auch mal onkelz oder der w...


----------



## zwergwarri (4. Juli 2008)

also ich hör eig immer rock oder stimmen (skype ts²)

am besten Böhse Onkelz kann man immer hören (mach ich auch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg ich


----------



## Kellner38 (4. Juli 2008)

Also PvP: Böhse Onkelz
       Raid: Böhse Onkelz
       Farmen: Böhse Onkelz
       In Shatt rumgurken: Böhse Onkelz

^^


----------



## Sarcz (4. Juli 2008)

jop, ich lasse nebei noch irgendwas mit trance etc streamen. Allerdings nicht im Bosskampf weil die Stimmen im TS dann einfach zu leise werden.


----------



## zwergwarri (4. Juli 2008)

Rouges sind overpowdered, nerf Rouge buff Lidschatten.

XDD MADE MY DAY


----------



## zwergwarri (4. Juli 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> Also PvP: Böhse Onkelz
> Raid: Böhse Onkelz
> Farmen: Böhse Onkelz
> In Shatt rumgurken: Böhse Onkelz
> ...




genau das gleiche wie bei mir^^


----------



## Königmarcus (4. Juli 2008)

pvp/pve hiphop^^


----------



## Mr.Floppy (4. Juli 2008)

joa also ich hör eigentlich auch grundsätzlich deutschrap so sachen wir 
marteria/marsimoto,maeckes und plan b  kiz undsowas^^ XD


----------



## jase03 (24. September 2008)

nyxon zieh dir mal das rein




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ENTJ0ljRPHA

oben genannte band. klingt bissel dumpf auf der band eigenen hp klingts besser

www.willschrey.com/ link zur band

kommen übrigens auch aus deutschland


----------



## Wilbur90 (24. September 2008)

Bodo wartke beim farmen 
Slipknot/flyleaf usw bei pvp
und sonst schau ich filme nebenbei ... is zwar nich immer ratsam (healer) aber naja ^^


----------



## Riyadh (24. September 2008)

Ich schreib einfach mal das gleich wie im 2.ten Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nightwish und Emilie Autumn (Sie mischt klassisch inspirierte Musik mit Metal- und Elektronik-Elementen sowie Stimmverzerrungen bis in die Unkenntlichkeit, leisem Flüstern oder aggressivem Schreien mit ihren dunklen und meist von ihrem eigenem Leben geprägten Texten.(Wikipedia ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )) =P
Ab und zu auch Disturbed.


----------



## taribar (24. September 2008)

Beim Einloggen: Dimmu Borgir

Also PvP: Dimmu Borgir
Raid: Dimmu Borgir
Farmen: Dimmu Borgir
In Shatt/OG rumgurken: Dimmu Borgir

achja und beim ausloggen: Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Midnightboy (24. September 2008)

Also ich höhr immo Trancebase.fm ^^


----------



## Nyxon (24. September 2008)

Neaera <3,Heaven Shall Burn,Fear My Thougts.
Das sind momentan so die Bands die ich nur höre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Egal wann und bei was ^^.


@jase03
Habe dir ja schon ne PM geschrieben^^


----------



## Pirillo (24. September 2008)

Soundtracks...etwas passendes in dem Bereich finde ich in meiner Sammlung immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2008)

Zwölftonmusik nach Josef Matthias Hauer, Didgeridoo Musik und den Bayrischen Alphornlaienkropfchor.

Aber nur wenn ich mich so richtig rebellisch fühl und meine Eltern nicht da sind, sonst darf ich so extreme Sachen nicht hören!


----------



## Morphes (25. September 2008)

Jetzt musst ich doch glatt mal nachschauen was ich hier immer höre:
Pretender - Foo Fighters
BOOYAKA
Imogen Heap
Our Darkness
Alles Neu - Peter Fox 

Ziemliches Durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiinny (25. September 2008)

Mhm ok meine Favoriten:     http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

Und zu guter Letzt:               http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yeaTAWVcKFc


----------



## DarkZaphikel (25. September 2008)

Zu jederzeit Gothic, Rock und Metal bei Raids oder PVP auch sehr gerne dark-Wave bzw Industrial

zurzeit am meisten gehört: ASP, Diorama, Rotersand, Diary of dreams, Eisbrecher


----------



## Nonsinn (25. September 2008)

PvP: Böhse Onkelz, Mudvayne, Disturbed, System of a Down,... man könnte die Liste ewig weiterführen.
PvE: Itchy Poopzkid, Billy Talent, Anti-Flag, Pennywise, Böhse Onkelz

Farmen: Hauptsache der Text ist geil, damit er vom öden Mob-zu-Mob-laufen ablenkt. ( Oh ja! Ich singe dann laut mit! )^^
"Der W - Mein bester Feind" u "Mudvayne - Happy?" lohnt schon ziemlich.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (25. September 2008)

Also es kommt immer drauf an

Dailys: Meist Hardstyle (Showtek, Donkey Rollerz usw)
Ini: Rock ala Onkelz,Massendefekt, aber auch Blutengel,Schandmaul,In Extremo,Subway to sally,Saltatio Mortis
Schlachtzug: Was im TS so fürn müll gebrabbelt wird....(nebenbei auch ganz gern gechillt musik wie 3 doors down

Sonst hör ich eig alles außer hiphop denn wir reden ja über musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (25. September 2008)

online Radios

entweder

Radio Aena

oder

Radio Rivendel


----------



## Bameyo (25. September 2008)

Beim Farmen und Raids höre ick meist Trance Music und im PvP wenn ick meine 1-2Healer habe (spiele ein Warri) Rock Music und dann geht das Gezerge los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenhu (25. September 2008)

Während Farmen/PvP meistens Industrial/ Dark Wave/ Trance oder auch ma n bisschen Metal.
Während Raids würd mich mein Leader erschlagen wenn ich was anderes als TS hören würde^^


----------



## DarkZaphikel (25. September 2008)

Wiinny schrieb:


> Mhm ok meine Favoriten:     http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4



der Zweite link ist doch mal genial...hatte ich schon fast vergessen XD Beaker ist immer wieder genial :-P


----------



## DarkZaphikel (25. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Sonst hör ich eig alles außer hiphop denn wir reden ja über musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So sollte es auch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oiphorie (25. September 2008)

Krawallbrüder... SOAD...  Hatebreed... Evil Conduct... Troopers :>


----------



## Impostor (25. September 2008)

irgendwie wird hier viel zu wenig Apocalyptica genannt
geht ja garnicht, aber immer schön für´s Trashmob hauen
alternativ auch zur Entspannung ne Runde Kraftwerk

aber als Universalstück kann ich Rockland empfehlen
nur das man den lästiger Weise hier nicht mehr Empfangen kann, so´n Kilometer vor´m Heidelberger Kreuz wird dem Empfang zu unerträglich mies


----------



## Shayde (25. September 2008)

mhm Jan Delay , Sammy Deluxe und Peter Fox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (25. September 2008)

*Questen/Farmen:* [Symphonien/Rock/HipHop]: Unterschiedlich je nach laune/LP Ärzte The hives Foo Figthers White Stripes etc/Samy Deluxe(nur Samy Deluxe LP und ein paar auserwählte tracks D-Flame Jan Delay Beginner Seeed

*Raid:* Goar nix da wird im Ts²-channel aufgepaßt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rckstR (25. September 2008)

warum hören bitte soviele den onkelz kram?^^ sowas kann ich net abham is einfach nur schrecklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hands Up / Hardtrance / trance /Alternative rock


----------



## BrdDaSram (25. September 2008)

PvP: Hip Hop & Rock, so ziemlich alles was nen guten Sound hat zum  Allys/Hordies killen (Ja ich zocke beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Farmen/Questen: Ich farme nicht, is mir zu langweilig
Raids: 24 verschiedene Stimmen oO


----------



## Drapex (25. September 2008)

huhu ^^
hehe ich höre zu jeder zeit im spiel oder allgemein am rechner nur Rammstein...
rauf und runter ^^
das seitdem ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß


----------



## Yayoi (25. September 2008)

Eigentlich nur Inet Radio. Also alles gemixt ^^.


----------



## Nehar (25. September 2008)

Ich hör eigentlich immer das, was ich sonst auch so höre. Das variiert halt. Atm sind das dann eher so Sachen die mit einem netten Video auf Youtube punkten können (Michael Buble, Sam Sparro, Katy Perry, Jazzkantine)


----------



## Saucoireion (25. September 2008)

Animalius schrieb:


> Hardstyle, Jumpstyle, Electro House egal wo XD Tekker eben XD
> 
> beim Farmen eher KIZ oder Mono und Nikitaman (Raggae)
> 
> ...




so ists richtig^^

ich hör auch electro/house am liebsten. aber oft auch rock, kommt halt auf die stimmung an..


----------



## Nacira (25. September 2008)

PVP/Farmen: Schandmaul, Subway to Sally, Saltatio mortis
Raid: Stimmen im TS^^


----------



## Stupido (25. September 2008)

Also wie ich merke zocken 92 % der leute die metal hören wow und von daher mal diesen signatur spruch:
92 % der leute die metal hören zocken wow , wenn du auchnoch zu den 8 % mit reallife gehörst dann kopiere das in deine signatur....

@Topic: Ich hör beim raiden farmen pvp eigentlich egal Linkin Park oda Deutsch underground ,teilweise übelst ami kommerz aba gfällt mir halt :-)
Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ACHJA nicht vergeßen: Hip-Hop muss man Leben ! Das gibt es in 50 Jahren nicht mehr also kostet es aus !
Metal wird ewig bleiben denn blödes geschrei mit übertriebenen e-gitarren im hintergrund werden nie aufhören...
Wie war das acuhnoch? Seelig seien die Geistig armen denn sie werden Dauern ;-)

SOVIEL DAZU !


Ins Gsicht!


----------



## Tandial (25. September 2008)

eigentlich nur rock und zwar bei allem^^

geht auch stark in den Metal zweig xD

hier nen link http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gRtmkNuQ7h8

HIM feat. The Rasmus & Apocalyptica - BITTERSWEET &#9835;&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## Met-Hoernchen (25. September 2008)

Also egal wo ich mich gerade aufhalte oder was ich gerade mache... bei mir gibt es Black und Folkmetal.

Gruß Hörnla


----------



## Machat (25. September 2008)

PvP: Laut und Schnell am besten. Höhepunkte im Song sind auch wichtig. Favorisiert: GWAR und SoaD
PvE: Beruhigende Musik die dich aber nicht einschlafen lässt. Ich lass meistens in dieser Kategorie Indie laufen am liebsten Kate Nash <333
Farming: Songs zum mitsingen. Hier lass ich meist Bob Marley spielen da ich eh alle Lieder mitsingen kann^^

Ansonsten passt meiner Meinung nach noch überall ein bisschen Daft Punk rein^^

achja, und Chuck Norris' Mutter, die Edith Norris, meint dass ihr doch endlich mal aufhören sollt mit "höhöhö Metal ist scheiße!" "Stimmt garnicht! Hiphop ist scheiße!" sonst gibts ein paar Roundhousekicks!


----------



## GenocideOrgan (25. September 2008)

pve/pve: breakcore, industrial, ambient, noise, jazz
farmen: hörbücher

http://www.lastfm.de/user/anarchocow




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (25. September 2008)

hmmmmm

Roy Black, Roger Whittaker, Heino, Hansi Hinterseher, Peter Alexander, Jazz Gitti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (25. September 2008)

ATM hör ich tatsächlich desöfteren die Ingame-Mugge ... oder Hörbücher. ^^

Beim Farmen zieh ich mir gern mal nen Film nebenher rein ...


----------



## Lalabaer (25. September 2008)

also entwedre ich höre die Ingame musik oder 
*Farmen*:Heaven Shall Burn
*Raiden*:Heaven Shall Burn
*PvP*:Heaven Shall Burn, Children of Bodom, In Flames


----------



## Shaguar93 (29. September 2008)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Also bei mir macht PvP und PvE eig. keinen Unterschied, meistens Metal oder so, z.B. Slipknot - Wait and Bleed oder People Shit oder sowas^^ des macht richtig Bock auf töten ;p


Lol hörst du Musik um dich agressiv zu machen? XD


----------



## sLigHtLY.mAD (29. September 2008)

wie immer beatles und queen^^


----------



## Silenzz (29. September 2008)

guten alten Deutsch-Rap xD


----------



## Shaguar93 (29. September 2008)

Apokalypse08 schrieb:


> PVP: "Mein Herz brennt" (Rammstein) / "BYOB" (System of a Down) / "Roulette" (System of a Down)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein Herz brennt is toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke mal für nen Raid suuuuuupergeil


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (29. September 2008)

PvP = nichts
Raid = TS
Quests = buffed.cast




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (29. September 2008)

Also ich hör eig immer des gleiche ^^

PvE ~> Dragonforce, Cradle of Filth, Bullet for my Valentine, Children of Bodom

PvP ~> Das gleiche

Raid ~> Da hör ich immer so komische Stimmen =P Die sagen immer wie was geht xD


----------



## crazypeter (29. September 2008)

Hmmm als generell hör ich nur beim Pvp Musik!
-Böhse Onkelz
-Nordfront
-Rammstein
-Störkraft


----------



## Rodiak (29. September 2008)

Im PvE, wie im PvP: Metal. Um noch einige Bands zu nennen: Devildriver, Otep, Walls of Jericho, Daath, Opeth, Tool. So, das muss erstmal reichen. Allein die drei Devildriver-Alben sind bei mir 2-3 Wochen 24/7 gelaufen.. you have been warned :-P


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

The Offspring oder Buffedcast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ähm der Is this Evolution von der Buffedshow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Möpi (29. September 2008)

Hardstyle is my Style, egal ob PVE oder PVP


----------



## Nekses (29. September 2008)

Also dann mach ich auch mal:

PvP: Rgoues do it from behind[/url
PvE/Inis: [url="http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MhHHwwxn_zw"]Lasse Redn
PvE/questen/winken: Low

Mfg
Nekses


----------



## Arondor (29. September 2008)

PvP: Zwar selten, aber wenn Sonic Syndicate!
Raiden: TS und im Hintergrund leise Bullet vor my Valentine
Quests: Bullet, Sonic Syndicate, Hatebreed, K.I.Z, Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Kronxi (29. September 2008)

*PvP:* Soulfly, H²O, Rise Against, Slipknot, Stone Sour, As i lay dying, uvm.
*PvE:* betreibe kein PvE.
*Farmen:* Beim Ehre-Farmen höre  ich das selbe wie bei PvP.


----------



## Dimiteri (29. September 2008)

www.technobase.fm

passt einfach immer beim zocken^^


----------



## Shamiden (29. September 2008)

also ich hör eig nur hip hop egal bei was manchma auch was anderes aber haupsäclich hip hop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (29. September 2008)

natürlich "Gansta-Rap"

wie in diesem Forum ja allgemein bekannt ist, hören über 90% der Leute nur "gangsta-Rap"


----------



## Stüssy (29. September 2008)

wer hip hop hört:
www.myspace.com/lunnyerh
www.rappers.in/mck_erh


----------



## Brisk7373 (29. September 2008)

pvp- metal  punk 
farmen- metal punk
raid - mach ick net ^^


----------



## Vem0123 (29. September 2008)

Pvp --> (mach ich sowieso nur sehr sehr selten)  nu / death metal --> disturbed trivium usw..
Pve --> Melodic death metal ---- > disarmonia mundi / children of bodom / amon amarth / bullet for my valentine / soilwork usw..

Während ich normale spiele so ein mix aus beiden


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

sido, kiz


----------



## riesentrolli (29. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry334658 ????


----------



## Bobbob (29. September 2008)

Beim WoW zocken allgemein Billy Talent, Apocalyptica, In Flames, In Extremo, Blind Guardian, JBO, Schandmaul und Subway To Sally^^


----------



## Healguard (29. September 2008)

Im Moment höre ich oft No Air von Jordin Sparks und Chris Brown, aber natürlich höre ich immernoch am liebsten meine Gwen.


----------



## OiOiOi (29. September 2008)

Fast immer Roots, Reggae oder Dub! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chant down babylon!

Mein Internetradio: radio.rightonscales.com


----------



## deathmagier (29. September 2008)

so gut wie immer eigentlich nur die leute im ts


----------



## riesentrolli (29. September 2008)

OiOiOi schrieb:


> Fast immer Roots, Reggae oder Dub!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei dem namen hab ich anderes erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhaalo (29. September 2008)

wenn mal nich die backroundmukke dudelt....


----------



## schmiedemeister (29. September 2008)

Bhaalo schrieb:


> wenn mal nich die backroundmukke dudelt....



Kannst du mir sagen was die da "singt"? also den text? ich versteh nämlich nur Kotz^^


----------



## BmnFive (29. September 2008)

Wirklich sehr gute Frage^^
PVP: Marilyn Manson, Slipknot, Caliban
PVE: Subway to Sally, haste the day, system of a down


----------



## Bhaalo (29. September 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen was die da "singt"? also den text? ich versteh nämlich nur Kotz^^



this is american hardcore, des muss so. btw is die gutste noch harmlos

frognoise (eine gesangsrichtung im ..-core kommt mit kotzen gleich)


----------



## Slayed (29. September 2008)

PvP:  Atreyu,Slayer,Slipknot,Maximum the Hormone,Element Eighty
Pve: Böhse Onkelz,Disturbed,Bangbross


----------



## Deathstyle (29. September 2008)

Vom Deathcore vll. - beim HC ist zwar auch das meiste gebrüll und shouts, aber 'kotzen' ist für mich eher Richtung All Shall Perish mit Pig Squeels unso ;>. Gegenbeispiel: 

 und den versteh ich sehr gut, aber selbes Genre. 

Das ist auch so die Musik die ich beim zocken höre, beim raiden/Arena läuft nur leise Musik im Hintergrund und sonst halt alles was mit Core zu tun hat und bisl Rock/Metal und deutschen HipHop.


----------



## Ghuld0n (29. September 2008)

Questen/Farmen/PvP: In Flames, Soilwork, Trivium, Slipknot, Heaven Shall Burn, Arch Enemy, Children Of Bodom, Hatebreed, Metallica, Stone Sour ...

Beim raiden keine Musik wegen TS, bei inis aber meistens mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutonäsch (29. September 2008)

hmmm...höre eig nur zebrahaed (krass, dass die kaum einer hier von den usern hört), dann latürnich blink182 und counting crows (die können wenigstens noch richtige musik machen, net wie die metal bubys mit ihrem Gröhlen und simplen Akkordgeklatsche^^ das nervt echt recht fix)


----------



## Goregrinder (29. September 2008)

PVP & PvE -> Gorerotted, Aborted, Disgorge, Suicid Silence


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (29. September 2008)

Cosmic Gate - Exploration of Space
All Star Feat. Lil Wayne - Crazy
ATM - Grindin'
BBK feat. Bizzy Bone - Club Banger
Sean Garrett Feat. Rick Ross - Six In The Morning 
Gabriel Antonio - I Got The Money
T.I. - Whatever You Like 
The Clipse & Re-Up Gang - Money
<3


----------



## Ravenkiss (29. September 2008)

Raid: ganz klar elektro und j-pop xD

Pvp: Aggressive Sachen wie jo Rammstein Samsas Traum

Farmen abgedrehte Sachen die es mir leichter machen die mops wegen schlechten loot zu Falmen xD


----------



## Goregrinder (29. September 2008)

Plutonäsch schrieb:


> hmmm...höre eig nur zebrahaed (krass, dass die kaum einer hier von den usern hört), dann latürnich blink182 und counting crows (die können wenigstens noch richtige musik machen, net wie die metal bubys mit ihrem Gröhlen und simplen Akkordgeklatsche^^ das nervt echt recht fix)




ähm, ich unterstelle dir mal das du nicht einmal in einen song einer relativ talentierten Band (sei es grindcore oder deathmetal) reingehört hast, das ist nämlich alles andere als "simpel" ob nun drums, die gitarren oder mit gutturalem gesang ein konzert durchzuhalten. 

...außer du heißt michael angelo batio , dann nehm ich alles zurück.

PS: gut das es richtige und falsche musik gibt -.-


----------



## Ravenkiss (29. September 2008)

wen meinst du den jetzt?


----------



## Goregrinder (29. September 2008)

wen du mich meinst ich meinte Plutonäsch, mir isn fehler beim zitieren unterlaufen, is behoben jetze..


----------



## Polysic (29. September 2008)

Raid/PvE: Trance
PvP: Metal
Farmen: irgendwas interessantes, buffed blogs oder so ^^


----------



## Ravenkiss (29. September 2008)

ok alles klar ich fühle mich nur immer angesprochen xD


----------



## Chinook (29. September 2008)

Je nach Situation 
Entweder : Disturbed,Pendulum oder K.I.Z.


----------



## i4uron (29. September 2008)

PvE: Techno4ever
PvP: Techno4ever
Farmen: Techno4ever


----------



## Whity07 (29. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> 1. Dazu gibts schon ne Umfrage (zumindest zu den Musikrichtungen, welche ich persönlich wichtiger finde als die Bands)
> 2. Trotzdem Beitrag:
> 
> PvP: Slayer, Disturbed, Chimaira, Die Schwarzen Untoten Blutgetränkten Waschlappen (xD)
> ...



1.> HALT DIE FRE**E


----------



## Nicolas1234567890 (29. September 2008)

PvP: Children of Bodom Dimmu Borgir Cradleof Filth
Raid: Immediate Music
Farmen: iwas gemütliches wo man nich aus der ruhe kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

manchmal auch noch nightwish wenn ich grad en schlechten tag hatte und en bissl kompensation brauch. Musik soll ja angeblich helfen Laune zu beeinflussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patan (29. September 2008)

Pvp :  Suicide Silence oder Carnifex
Pve : All shall perish 
farmen : tu ich ned   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (29. September 2008)

fiesen deathcore und grind, dazu beim lvln farmen viel viel straight edge hardcore


----------



## Focht (29. September 2008)

Also beim PvP und Raiden höre ich gern rammstein oder in extremo.......beim farmen die Ärzte, Linkin Park und Tote Hosen


----------



## Shany1991 (29. September 2008)

Maeckes & Plan-B, Snaga & Pillath, KIZ, Chakuza, Kool Savas


----------



## Soldiz (29. September 2008)

PvE/Raid: Dance,Techno (Alex Gaudino,Benny Benassi, Fedde le Grand,....)
PvP: meistens Rock(alles mögliche xD)
Farmen: Zufälliges abspielen der playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (29. September 2008)

Egal was ich mache...ich höre nur Metal, Hard Rock, Punk und Reggae


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. September 2008)

PvE: WoW musik + TS
PVP: WoW musik + TS
Farmen: WoW musik + Ts

ich unterhalte mich lieber anstatt muski zu hören ;P


----------



## Foxwolf (29. September 2008)

*PVP:* Kalmah, Sonic Syndicate, Children of Bodom, Three Days Grace
*PVE:* Raid zurzeit net aber wenn ma dann eh TS
*Farmen/Questen:* Rise Against, Metalica, Rammstein, Bullet For My Valentine

Mfg


----------



## m1chel (29. September 2008)

Also :

Farmen: Anti-Flag Franz Ferdinand
Instanzen: Skindred Spineshank oder halt ts etc
rumgammeln Frank Zappa-Bobby Brown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und andere ältere Lieder


----------



## astrozombie (29. September 2008)

Eben beim zocken Led Zeppelin, is egal ob PVP, PVE oder Raid, immer Led Zeppelin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (29. September 2008)

Metal und Punk Rock...
immer...egal was ich mache...IMMER!!


----------



## Scremo (29. September 2008)

Questen / farmen / leveln - > Subway to Sally oder In Extremo | Mittelalter Rock

PvP / PvE - > Blessthefall, Drop dead,Georgeous; caliban haste the day & bring me the horizon ^^ | Post-Hardcore


----------



## Spaßkeks (29. September 2008)

Ich hör sowohl im pvp als auch im pve sehr gerne metal und heavy metal......z.B. Metallica, Slipknot, KoRn und Disturbed.......immer die schnellsten songs dann bei endbossen oder beim Endspurt im BG^^


----------



## luXz (29. September 2008)

Naja eig Nur Metal zum Zocken

Wenn ich in CoD2 Metal höre geh ich viel mehr ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray.Sinoda (29. September 2008)

Egal was ich mache ich höre immer nebenbei Linkin Park, Fettes Brot oder The Rasmus


----------



## retschi (29. September 2008)

in pvp liebe ich es einfach alle beatsteaks songs auf und ab zu hören 
und bei rad bossen hau ich mir immer "schrei nach liebe" oder "junge" rein 
und zum farmen liebe ich es fettes brot und mono und nikitaman zu hören^^


----------



## Cuhlspot (29. September 2008)

Bei mir läuft AUSSCHLIEßLICH Techno und da höre ich fast alles je nach Stimmung, außer House. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn Techno ist mein Leben! :-) ;P


----------



## Charminbär123 (29. September 2008)

Ich hör immer HipHop egal was ich grad mache.
Mfg Charminbär123


----------



## Schwuuu (29. September 2008)

*PvP * Disarmonia Mundi , myGRAIN , Darkest Hour , Scar Symmetry....etc
*PvE* Celldweller , und die oben genannten auch ( auch wenn ich net viel pve mehr mache )
*Farmen* Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up !!!!!! ka sonst auch wie oben


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. September 2008)

Charminbär123 schrieb:


> Ich hör immer HipHop egal was ich grad mache.
> Mfg Charminbär123




gott sei dank endlich mal einer mit vernünftiger musik^^


----------



## Illaya (29. September 2008)

Bei PvP meist house
sonst je nach situation hiphop oder r'n'b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim raiden hör ich meist Teamspeak ^^


----------



## aRrAQ (29. September 2008)

vor allem Metal und Punk zum zocken und ab und zu vielleicht aus der playlist mal bissl DnB ^^
Distrubed, Schandmaul, Subway to Sally, InEx, Arctic Monkeys, The Suicide Machines, SOAD, und noch viele viele mehr =)


----------



## Jason666 (29. September 2008)

Egal was ich in WoW mache, es läuft bei mir immer Black Metal im Hintergrund ^^
Was anderes kennt mein Player nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich eig. richtig passend, wenn man im Takt die Mobs schnetzelt ^^ bzw das rumgehämmere macht Bock auf Töten !!! 

*muhahhahaaaa*

mfG ^^


----------



## Galgameth (29. September 2008)

PvP: Metal
PvE: Metal
Farmen: Metal
Metal Metal und noch mal Metal
unteranderem:

Amon Amarth 
Alestorm 
Ashen Light 
Cannibal Corpse 
Iron Maiden 
Hammerfall 
Wolfchant 
Nightwish 
Disturbed 
Wulfgar 
Black Sabbath 
Burzum 
Ensiferum 
Children of Bodom 
Wintersun 
In Flames 
Nargaroth 
Falkenbach 
Thyrfing 
Turisas 
Tyr 
Endstille 
Grave Digger 
In Extremo 
Eluveitie 
Slayer 
Heidevolk 
Korpiklaani 
Kalmah 
Dragonforce 
Thrudvangar 
Freedom Call 
Schandmaul 
Subway to Sally 
Die Apokalyptischen reiter 
Manowar 
Blind Guardian 
Pantera 
Equilibrium 
Finntroll 
Moonsorrow 
Soilwork 
Venom 
Sonata Arctica 
Sabaton 
Stormwarrior 
Varg 
Rabenschrey 
Kreator 
Dark Tranquillity 
usw...


----------



## KSB (29. September 2008)

immer wo ich drauf bock habe.. oder klicke ma youtube nebenbei rum etwas und finde hin und wieder auch ma was fettes.. im pvp meistens irgendwelche fetten bass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 raids nur ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



höre keine mtv oder son mist nur schöne musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nichts chartmässiges wenn nur selten..

von schranz nach hiphop einmal rüber!


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. September 2008)

Galgameth schrieb:


> PvP: Metal
> PvE: Metal
> Farmen: Metal
> Metal Metal und noch mal Metal
> ...




OH GOOOOOTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /SIGN/SIGN/SIGN

ich höre ganz genau die selbe musik wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rebel Yell (29. September 2008)

Zum Zocken nur Metal!
Da geht nichts drüber!


----------



## King Kila (29. September 2008)

Heyho,
ich hör eig meistens alles von Rock bis (Melodic) Death Metal

*PvP: * Slipknot, Sonic Syndicate, Mygrain, Soilwork, Soil, Slayer Opeth, Silverstein, Sepultura, Rise Against, Pantera, Nile, O.S.I, Stone Sour, Millencollin, LTE, Linkin Park, In Flames, Escape the Fate, Dream Theater, Disturbed, Bullet for my Valentine, Children of Bodom, Atreyu, 36 Crazyfists, Scar Symmetry, Dark Age, ...

*Raid:* mehr ruhigeres: Maroon 5, 30 Seconds to Mars, Simple Plan, Lost Prophets, Linkin Park, Incubus, (vllt James Blunt), ...

*Farmen / Questen: * je nach Laune: Adema, Die Ärzte, Anberlin, Atreyu, Avril Lavigne, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Billy Talent, Blink 182, Bloodhound Gang, Breaking Benjamin, Bullet For my Valentine, CoB, Coldplay, Daughtrym Death, Disturbed, Dream Theater, Escape the fate, Evanescence, Evergrey, Fall Out Boy, Five Finger Death Punch, Fort Minor, Freedom Call, Good Charlotte, Green Day, Guano Apes, Halifax, In Extremo, In Flames, Incubus, It Dies Today, James Blunt, Killswitch Engage, Korn, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Liquid Tension Experiment, Lostprophets, Manowar, Maroon 5, Megadeth, Metallica, Millencolen, Mnemic, Motörhead, My Chemical Romance, mygrain, Nelly Furtado, Nickel Back, Nile, O.S.I., Opeth, Pantera, Papa Roach, Pendulum, Plus 44, Rammstein, Raunchy, Rise Against, Scar Symmetry, Sepultura, Silverstein, Simple Plan, Skillet, Slayer, Slipknot, Soil, Soilwork, Sonic Syndicate, Stone Sour, Sum 41, Three Days Grace, Trapt, Unwritten Law, 30 Seconds To Mars, 36 Crazyfists, usw....

mal ne "kleine" Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Kila


----------



## Master of madness (29. September 2008)

Soad und so


----------



## kingkong23 (29. September 2008)

JAn hegenberg ftw


----------



## cesy32 (29. September 2008)

hm das ist ne gute frage

also kleinen tipp für PVP (Arena) ist techno am bessten weil da kommt immer nur das selbe und wird auch net traurig oder so  ich bau dabei bissel wut auf und macht mir mehr spass zum spielen und seid dem ich techno in der arena höre ist die wertung auch besser ^^


----------



## ch1co (29. September 2008)

also generell beim farmen und rumstehn etc: hardstyle/hardcore ... wegen favorisierte musikrichtung^^

fürs pvp metal only: und denn richtig^^ slipknot, korn, in flames .. alles was richtig reinhaut

beim raiden: vorwiegend hiphop, country und so ... das entspannt, wenn mal wieder mage/hexer overnuked und den raid wiped^^ und auch so behält man nen klareren kopf ... bei metal würd ich zum overnuken neigen glaub ich^^


----------



## dende80 (29. September 2008)

spongebob schwammkopf -> Fun Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blumentau (29. September 2008)

Metal und Rock. Keine Spezielen Bands....das was der player gerade so hergibt halt


----------



## Delwod (29. September 2008)

*PvP* : Rammstein, Scooter
*Raid* : Keine Music
*Farmen* : Rammstein, Scooter


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. September 2008)

huhu^^


ich höre eigendlich alles wenn ich WoW zocke^^

grade höre ich suzy solar ( laut Winamp 24 h : 32 m : 28 s ergibt 22 Albumen ) ^^habe ich heute zum arbeitskollegen bekommen bin grade auf den trance remix trip


----------



## noobzocker (29. September 2008)

PvP: Metal(am liebsten Heaven Shall Burn) oder Punk (WIZO und Pennywise)
Raid: TS
Farmen: Dancehall oder Ska

Und was immer geht ist der Tetris Song  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fataly (29. September 2008)

*ARENA:*: garnix, da will ich die "geräusche der gegner hören"
*BG*:  irgendwas elektronisches ---> http://www.urbanartforms.com/index.php?id=234 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yeah i like this shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))
*FARMEN*: alles quer durch die bank, sonst wirds ja langweilig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wardwick (29. September 2008)

Ich höre bei WoW meistens:
---------------------------------------------------
Ensiferum,Die Apokalyptischen Reiter,Schandmaul,Subway to Sally
Sonic Syndicate,KSE
Egal bei was irgendwas von denen ist immer in der Playlist.


----------



## imbalol (29. September 2008)

Disturbed & Shinedown

Besten:
Disturbed:Inside the Fire
Disturbed:Facade
Shinedownevour


----------



## grünhaupt (29. September 2008)

AC/DC
Blondie

und noch was so rumliegt. Querbeet


----------



## bluedragon91 (29. September 2008)

raute musik fm club stream (www.rm.fm)^^

join my grp xD


----------



## Nagostyrian (29. September 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> grade höre ich suzy solar ( laut Winamp 24 h : 32 m : 28 s ergibt 22 Albumen ) ^^h



Plural von Album ist Alben, nicht Albumen oO

PvE, PvP, Raid:
Rammstein, Amon Amartn, CoF, StS, SFU, In Flames etc


----------



## Hadez6666 (29. September 2008)

Eigentlich immer Rammstein, Die Ärzte, Böhse Onkelz


----------



## Nikada (29. September 2008)

häää? es gibt andere mukke als die wow dudelei? .... was passiert eigentlich wenn ich den computer ausmache? und was sind das für stimmen die mir in meinem kopf komische befehle geben ..... nja egal muss weiter zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefaros (29. September 2008)

> Sonst hör ich eig alles außer hiphop denn wir reden ja über musik


/sign definitiv^^
PvP mache ich nicht
PvE/Leveln: Disturbed, Brutal Unrest (Death Metal, Underground), Accept und Judas Priest
Raid: Im mom das selbe wie bei Pve/Leveln weil aufm laptop ts nicht funktioniert


----------



## Chris24051992 (29. September 2008)

Aggro Berlin und Oomph (üble mischung ich weiß) immer und überall^^

meine playlist sieht in etwa so aus:
[post="0"]meine musik[/post]


----------



## Abychef (29. September 2008)

Hard Rock / Metal : Black Sabbath , Blind Guardian , Iron Maiden , Manowar , Rammstein , Iced Earth und andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (29. September 2008)

Weis ned, ob ich schon mal was in den Thread hier geschrieben habe (wahrscheinlich), aber Geschmack verändert sich ja bekanntlich.

Arena/BG: Wenn's kein TS für Stammgruppe ist, dann meistens Brooklyn Bounce: Xpect the UnXpected oder Draft Punk: Alles
Farmen: Tenacious D - Pick of Destiny (vor allem Kickapoo und Belzeboss), Godsmack - Voodoo und Live-Auftritte, The Prodigy - Fat of the Land
Instanzen: Harte Sachen wie Slipknot, Japanische Kampfhörspiele, Arch Enemy, Soulfly, Cavalera Conspiracy, Sepultura, ab und an auch Dead Kennedys und ein wenig Mudvayne. Seltener Metalcore-Sachen wie Hatebreed oder Hatesphere.


----------



## Johnnsen (29. September 2008)

PvP: Deathmetal: Debauchery
Normal: Manowar, Alice Cooper, Ozzy Osbourne, Yellowcard und so weiter.

Wobei das normale PVP natürlich nicht ausschließt.


----------



## Bralatur (29. September 2008)

derzeit hör ich am liebsten 

-PvP: 

Slipknot - The Blister Exists, Before I Forget
Sunchase & Yana Kay - Remember Me (Ill Skillz RMX)
Grendel - Void Malign, ...
Red - Breath Into Me
breaking benjamin - Blow Me Away
Pendulum - Hold Your Colour
Linkin Park - From The Inside, Lying From You

    //Arena: Nix

-PvE: Auch nix

-Farmen: 

TechnoBase.fm (viel Müll aber manchmal auch was gutes dabei)

mfg Brala


----------



## Plakner (29. September 2008)

Wenn überhaupt, dann Metal.


----------



## Chregi (29. September 2008)

gibt etwa 10 threads zu dem thema! -.-

vote 4 close!


----------



## windfuryyy (29. September 2008)

tja hm so alles was ich in meiner playlist drin hab (fast nur metal^^) also da wären: Killswitch Engage, s neue von Slipknot, Amon Amarth s neue, dann Eisbrecher, All that Remains, Maroon (nicht Maroon 5 !!!!), Heaven Shall Burn, As I Lay Dying usw...


----------



## HordeCrusher (29. September 2008)

pve: technobase.fm / techno4ever
pvp: technobase.fm / techno4ever
raid: ts, es sei denn die instanz hat farmstatus ^^

gelegentlich auch rock aber hauptsächlig techno/trance

falls ich grad keinen live-player hör, dann meisten dj splash, tune up oder so


----------



## Kimosabe (29. September 2008)

momentan sind in meiner playlist folgende songs:

Behemoth - Zos Kia Cultus
Farsot - Thematik: Hass
The Ocean - Rhyacian
Trivium - Pull Harder on the Strings of You Martyr
Dying Fetus - Hail Mighty North/Forest Trolls of Satan (Anno Clitoris 666 Opus II)
Dream Theater - As I Am
Opeth (komplette Watershed scheibe)
Eisregen - Schwarzer Gigolo
Eisregen - 19 Nägel für Sophie
Kreator - Chosen Few
Cannibal Corpse - Decency Defied (einzig gutes lied der band)
Eluveitie - Inis Mona
Eluveitie - Gray Sublime Archon
Escapado - Endlosschleifen
Sentenced - You Are the One
Dark Age - Outside the Inside
Silverstein - Smile in Your Sleep

wenn die playlist allerdings mal nicht an ist, dann hab ich meist die volle rotation drin (103gb musik von rock über techno zu hiphop bis hin zum extremsten metal)


----------



## Mr. Käse (29. September 2008)

Was ich höre.. Naja.. meine Playlist halt ;-P Ska, Alternativ, Punk ab und zu Hip Hop und Reggae.. joar.. glaub des wars..


----------



## I n s a n i t y (29. September 2008)

Generell Radiostream (HardBase.FM)
PvP meist Metal/Grindcore

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (29. September 2008)

inet radio streams, zB. HarderBase.fm, House-Stream


----------



## Shredder87 (29. September 2008)

Es gibt nur eins was ich höre und das ist Metal. Wenn es nicht gerade wichtig ist wie Questen oder BG wird der Charakter mal für ne Minute zur nebensache und dann wird das Gitarrensolo mit der Luftgitarre und Headbängen mitgespielt.


----------



## Chezuz (29. September 2008)

Also zum Farmen oder so diverses aus der richtung Metal/Hardstyle/Rock
-->schonmal Fury-warri gespielt und dazu Hatebreed gehört? xD geht ab wien schnitzel

und beim Raiden/ini läufts irgendwie immer wieder auf Manowar und Amon Amarth hinaus oO

mfg: chezuz


----------



## Kimosabe (29. September 2008)

Chezuz schrieb:


> Also zum Farmen oder so diverses aus der richtung Metal/Hardstyle/Rock
> -->schonmal Fury-warri gespielt und dazu Hatebreed gehört? xD geht ab wien schnitzel
> 
> und beim Raiden/ini läufts irgendwie immer wieder auf Manowar und Amon Amarth hinaus oO
> ...




was finden die leute eigentlich an manowar so gut?
die singen seit über 8 alben über die selben themen und klingen auch immer gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodiak (29. September 2008)

Weil vorhin ein paar Unwissende die Sängerin von Walls of Jericho geflamed ham - von wegen, die kann ned Singen und so :-P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAfdbzObMKI


----------



## Drâyk (29. September 2008)

mhm wenn man mal in die mitte meiner sig. sieht, weiss man was ich beim PvP/farmen höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in raids lausch ich lieber meinen gildenkollegen ^^


----------



## Eox (29. September 2008)

Ich rede mit denen im TS oder höre Technobase.fm =)


----------



## Dragonfire64 (29. September 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Achja Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also eigentlich in jeglichen Situation Melodic Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sprich: Farmer Boys, Paradise Lost, Crematory, und auch so sachen wie Onkelz, hosen und ärzte dürfen natürlich in der playlist auch nich fehlen^^

LG
Drago


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. September 2008)

ganz krasse Metaler hier.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (29. September 2008)

sry für doppelpost -.-


----------



## ilundai (29. September 2008)

wie den meisten hier kann ich sagen:
pvp metal hardrock 
pve(raid) garnix wegen ts
und farmen auch nur selten was weil ich dann fernseh dabei guck ;P
mfg ilu


----------



## Dragonfire64 (29. September 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> ganz krasse Metaler hier.



Naja kommt drauf an, also so kompletter ROOOOAAARRR metal is zum beispiel gar nich meins, wenn du dir mal eine der drei erstgenannten bands anhörst wirste merken, das immer harte gitarrenriffs und ordentlich pffer dahinter is, aber immer im melodischen bleibt und nie nur die satansstimme ertönt :O

LG

Edith wirft mir grad noch nen link zu:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-VjkNZP6z04 - Zurücklehnen und geniessen, dann weisste was melodic metal is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wer sich übrigens über die aufmachung des videos wundert, sollte wissen das farmer boys ein wenig an die damalige rockabilly-band ich glaube aus den 60ern erinnern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thalimo (29. September 2008)

Zum größten Teil gute Laune HipHop
Im PvP sehr gerne sowas wie Kool Savas - Das Urteil
joar aber zum größten Teil unbekannte oder eher unbekannte Songs


MfG T.R tha Puma


----------



## Boddakiller (29. September 2008)

eigentlich immer entweder meine Metal playlist oda meine Hardcore Hardstyle Playlist^^


----------



## Dragonfire64 (29. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> wieso flamet mich niemand weil ich hiphop hör
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz einfach weil jeder hören sollte was ihm gefällt, 2 ganz einfache Beispiele:

1. bin atheist und lass trotzdem jedem seine Glauben

2. hör ich onkelz und bin deshalb trotzdem nicht rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Schwarzkopf333 (29. September 2008)

Bei mir is immer so ich hab ne playlist für jeden char einzeln 
z.B Hexer eher was härteres (blackmetall) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
feral dudu und schurke und schamane eigentlich gleich in Flames oder Sonic Syndicade
kommt bei mir auch auf die geschwindigkeit der waffen an, je nachdem wie schnell hintereinander der dmg kommt
ich weiß ich bin komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und stolz drauf^^
und im raid TS2


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

SoaD.................^^


----------



## Nokie (29. September 2008)

PvP - Ventrilo
PvE - Sonic Syndicate; 36 Crazyfists; Slipknot


----------



## 41149512 (30. September 2008)

Technobase.fm beim Dailys Questen, geht dann einfach Fix

und beim Farmen schau ich nebenbei auffn 2. Monitor Serien, im moment Staffel1 von AkteX (hab also noch ne menge zu gucken und Farmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac (30. September 2008)

so lustig es sich vllt anhört aber ich höre wenn ich nicht gerade am raiden bin also pvp mache oder am farmen bin musik wie die herr der ringe soundtracks oder die von fluch der karibik^^ is entspannend und teilweise schön dramatisch ! vor allem im pvp wenn die horde mal wieder die allis schlachten =(


----------



## Nefaros (30. September 2008)

> wieso flamet mich niemand weil ich hiphop hör sad.gif
> *langeweile hab*



Dann müsten wir ja auf dein Niveau sinken... (nu zufrieden?)



> hör ich onkelz und bin deshalb trotzdem nicht rechts



ich dachte die sind nicht rechts... die einen sagen das die anderen das =S so ein stress >.<


----------



## ANubiZzz (30. September 2008)

Pve oder PVp.. eig egal... Mal n paar Namen die so in meiner playlist vertreten Sind!

Miss Kittin,
The Count of Monte Cristal,
Wolfgang Gartner
Yelle
Crookers
Deadmau5
Northern Lite
Popmuschi
Justice
Stephan Bodzin
Bag Raiders
Boys Noize
Chris Lake
Tom Hades
Moonbotica
Paul Kalkbrenner
The Hacker
Tube & Berger
Mr Jay & T

usw usw usw usw.. das könnte mann noch ewig so fortführen =)

lg anU


----------



## Snáce (30. September 2008)

Ehm also
PvP: www.Technobase.fm
Raid: www.Technobase.fm (und natürlich Die stimmen des ts)
Farmen: www.Technobase.fm

also eig nur Techno^^


----------



## Seko! (30. September 2008)

PvP: Mehr Deutsch Rap aber halt Untergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Fard,Kugelsicher Syndikat,)
       House und bisschen Linkin Park

Raids: Hör ich lieber zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solo Farmen: Skype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McCain (30. September 2008)

also im gegensatz zu den ganzen weichspüler metallern höre ich, weil 
ich natürlich so ultra hart und true bin^^
Debauchery, Waking the Cadaver, Kataklysm, Fleshrot und ähnliche^^


----------



## DarkCreed (30. September 2008)

Egal was ich zock (PvE, PvP...) ich hör eigtl. immer Techno/Trance/House 

Entweder Various Arts Alben -> Future Trance, Dream Dance...
Oder Alben von einem Musiker - > DJ Tiesto, ATB...
Oder (^^) Internet-Radio    -> Technobase.fm

Ich finds super, vorallem weil Farmen sowieso so stinklangweilig ist, genauso wie PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, DarkCreed


----------



## Dragonfire64 (30. September 2008)

> ich dachte die sind nicht rechts... die einen sagen das die anderen das =S so ein stress >.<



Genau das meint ich ja damit, das klichees rein gar nix bedeuten (und nein sie sind nicht rechts, wer die geschichte kennt weiss das sie 2 jahre rechte musik gemacht haben das aber hauptsächlich weils zu der zeit "in" war und bedingung der plattenfirma, danach wurden sie erst umbenannt in "Böhse Onkelz" und nein dat is kein rechtschreibfehler =D)

Und nur weil wer hip hop hört is er noch nich geisteskrank, ich kanns zwar nich verstehn wie man sowas mögen kann und noch weniger kann ich volksmusik-fans verstehn, aber jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lasst mir meinen Metal und ich lass euch euren hip hop und wir leben glücklich bis an unser lebensende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Drago


----------



## Preform (30. September 2008)

Beim lvln oder farmen oft RnB oder classic soul.
während dem pvp  is aggressiver hiphop am start^^


----------



## Spliffmaster (30. September 2008)

Wutang Clan und Cypress Hill undso halt


----------



## MonkinHonk (30. September 2008)

PvP/Raid - Schandmaul , In Extremo, Anti Flag, Pennywise, Corvus Corux, Flyleaf and so on
Farmen - meist OST's zb. Guild Wars. FFX-12 , LA2, HdR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommt Stimmung auf , lege jedem die Soundtracks ans Herz - oder eher denen die drauf stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hatecrewblaze (30. September 2008)

hmm....

egal wann und wo: METAL (Black, Death, Black/Death, Melodic Death, Deathcore and so fucking on!)

zu anderen musikstilen sag ich lieber nix, weil das sonst in eine viel zu nervige endlos diskussion mit wer weiß welchen leuten ausartet und das davon mal ganz abgesehen hier gar kein thema ist...

TIME TO LOAD THE FLAK OF HATE AND RAISE THE FLAG OF HATE

ENDSTILLE
(Ps. Haltet mich für nen Nazi, wenn ihr meint, dass Endstille rechts sind....ich sage euch: Sie sinds nich....Zitat: "Blackmetal war, ist und wird auch immer unpolitisch bleiben!")

Ein Edit noch....hab gerade nen paar Post vorher gesehen: "Aggressiver HipHop" ....Es fällt mir gerade sehr schwer mir ein sehr sehr lautes Lachen zu unterdrücken....LOL HipHop und aggressiv...??? Ich glaub du weißt nicht, was Aggression und aggressiv wirklich heißt....


----------



## Kimosabe (30. September 2008)

hatecrewblaze schrieb:


> Ein Edit noch....hab gerade nen paar Post vorher gesehen: "Aggressiver HipHop" ....Es fällt mir gerade sehr schwer mir ein sehr sehr lautes Lachen zu unterdrücken....LOL HipHop und aggressiv...??? Ich glaub du weißt nicht, was Aggression und aggressiv wirklich heißt....




ich glaube eher DU weißt nicht was agression ist, denn dann würdest du wissen, dass man emotionen auf mehrere arten ausdrücken kann.
ach und endstille ist scheiße.


----------



## Hephaistus (30. September 2008)

grundsätzlich höre ich, wenn ich beim zocken musik höre electro / minimal / house


----------



## CommanderCman (30. September 2008)

Wenn ich spiele hör ich entweder die ingame musik an oder meine 15 Itunes lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (30. September 2008)

80er party mukke


----------



## ch_Rankath (30. September 2008)

Zu allem und jedem : Heaven Shall Burn , All That Remains , Kataklysm , Haste The Day , Blinded Colony , In Flames , Hatebreed etc etc. 

Also meist Melodischer Death , Death Metalcore , Grind auch ein wenig


----------



## Nefaros (30. September 2008)

> Aber du spielst ne Blutelfen Magierin und erzählst mir was von Niveau?



Seit wann hat die Rasse die man spielt mit dem Niveau des Spielers zu tun?
Ich spiel immerhin auch nen Orc und einen Tauren  und einen Untoten und einen Troll...

MFG Nefaros


----------



## Abrox (30. September 2008)

PvP - System of A Down  
PvE - The Sisters of Mercy
Farmen - Herbert Grönemeyer (Passt nicht ganz rein, aber es vertreibt die Ödnis)

Boss Kämpfe - Für Elise (Techno Remix) 
                      Doktor Mario Theme
                      Flying to you Heart (Wer Gitaroo Man kennt weiss was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> ach und endstille ist scheiße.



Sagt der,der nur gute Sachen in die Liste schreibt und dann sowas drunter packt -> 


Kimosabe schrieb:


> wenn die playlist allerdings mal nicht an ist, dann hab ich meist die volle rotation drin (103gb musik von rock über techno zu hiphop bis hin zum extremsten metal)



*hust* ? 

Was ich höre?Man schaue sich meinen Nick an und darf sich den Rest ausmalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (30. September 2008)

Hallo,

also unser Raid Drönen wir und  beim Endboss immer mit den „Weg zur Hölle„ zu, von den Gleichstrom und Wechselströmer. Das steigert die Aggression damit wir auch auf den Boss so richtig druffhaue. Die Bosse sehen immer so Niedlich aus, da braucht man das. Mitunter müssen wir noch die letzten RTL Nachrichten einspielen damit wir da in Stimmung kommen. Manchmal nehmen wir auch neue mit, die Stimmen wir erst mal mit Klassischer Musik ein damit die mal Locker werden. Dann steigern wir das mit Blasmusik und Schlager und damit die net so Erschrecken wenn die Gleichströmer und Wechselströmer loslegen, kommt noch Modern Talking dazu. Da gehen die ab wie ein Zäpfchen sag ich euch. Wir müsse bloß Auffasse das die nicht die Fenster zuhause aufmachen und auf Unschuldige Passanten ballern, so sind die druff. . Sonst sage die Politiker wieder das WoW Aggressiv macht, dabei isses doch die Musik und die Nachrichten.......Dafür haben wir noch Entspannungsmusi parat die wir sofort wenn der Boss auf die Klatsche fällt einspielen. Dann komme die wieder runter. Ziel isses den Boss so zu legen das er mit dem letzten Accord von Highway to Hell auf den Boden klatscht, weil falle tut der so oder so, aber so isses cooler. Liegt der Boss spielen wir einen Trauermarsch ins TS rein stehen auf und erweisen ihm die letzte Ehre. Dann singen wir noch selbst was dann sind mä fätisch.
Jetzt kummt awer so ein neuer Trend der nennt sich Pausenfüller. Da spielen die Kiddis wenn die ein CD hamm so ein Spiel zwischendrin. So was von uncool sag ich, da is mir die Musi awer lieber..........wer das glaubt is selber schuld

..........wird immer bekloppter muss damit aufhören......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (30. September 2008)

Also wenn ich mal Musik neben bei höre weil im ts2 nichts los ist
dann MEINE GELIEBTEN ONKELZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## Róbróy (30. September 2008)

Rockantenne bei allem! musik und nachrichten zugleich ist doch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten alternative rock und hard rock der 70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (30. September 2008)

Róbróy schrieb:


> Rockantenne bei allem! musik und nachrichten zugleich ist doch genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rockantenne rocks!


----------



## deejay330 (30. September 2008)

PVP--->Hardcore

questn/farmen---->Hardstyle od. wow-music


----------



## myxemio (30. September 2008)

mukke is schon nicht schlecht beim Zocken....
nicht nur in WoW, sondern auch in anderen Games, z.B. Trackmania nations forever....

also, ich höre:

PVP:              NÜX, da ich kein PVP mache (Strikt DAGEGEN!!)

RAID:            NÜX, wegen TS (da gibt es sowieso viel zu lachen, da kann ich keine mukke noch dazu brauchen^^)

Farmen:        Kommt auf die Laune an, aber meisstens hör ich mir Soundtracks aus verschiedenen Filmen an

RP:               da hau ich mir meisstens so Alben rein wie Sound of the 80´s



Bei anderen Games kommts auch wieder auf die Laune an, aber meisstens rausch ich zwischen Soundtracks und Verschiedenen Künstler hin und her...


----------



## NWL (30. September 2008)

PvP: Linkin Park, System of a Down , Techno , House , Hardstyle (Worauf ich grade Lust habe ^^)
Raid: Nix , da ich mich aufs Spielen konzentriere.(Naja Ts is ja keine Musik^^)
Farmen: Siehe "PvP"


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (30. September 2008)

PvP, PvE in der 5er Inze und Farmen: Rock, Sunrixe Avenue, Nickelback, Santana, Serj Tankian, The Tauren Chieftains 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PvE im Raid: nur der TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich Weiß, sehr abwechslungsreich ^^


----------



## Kasdaye (30. September 2008)

PvP: 1349, Gorgoroth, Funeral Fornication
PvE: DOrnenreich, Siebenbürben, Burzum
Farmen: Hörbücher von Stephen King, Clive Barker und HP Lovecraft


----------



## Nepokat (30. September 2008)

Playlist rauf und runter laufen lassen, bei 8Gb Musik wird sich immer was finden lassen.....

aber sonst immer gern bei WOW,   DISTURBED.....


----------



## Dunathan (30. September 2008)

Egal wo egal wann hauptsache Metal meistens : 
Machine Head, In Flames, Trivium, As i Lay Dying, Roadrunner United oder mal zum chillen Metallica oder Jan Hegenberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ts bei Raids über Kara 

mfg Dunthan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (30. September 2008)

ich hör eig bei allen sachen also bei pvp hör ich miestens so sum 41 rise against bullet for my valentine und viele mehr es würde sonst zu lange werden im pve dazu meistens auch ein bissel techno warum weiß ich eig auch net naja und raid da wird bei mir nix gehört da is ts und konzentrieren angesagt


----------



## Korat88 (30. September 2008)

Meist L´ame Immortelle, gefolgt von Subway to sally. dann mal hin und wieder Rabenschrey, Oomph, Nu pagadi^^, Saltatio Mortis, und noch so einiges was schon öfters erwähnt wurde


----------



## Byron (30. September 2008)

Alles über Techno/Minimal/Acid/Metal
Sachen wie Chris Liebing/Rush/MaA/Public Energy/The Pump Panel/Adam Beyer/Bukaddor & Fishbeck/Gabriel Ananda/Funzion/Devildriver/In Flames usw.

Absoluter No1 Track at the moment ----> Bukaddor & Fishbeck -- Less

Das teil grooved ohne ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomeck (30. September 2008)

PvP- Eig gar nichts da ich sehr selten PvP Spiele
Raid- Meistens ein paar Soundtracks wie beispielsweise den von Tales of the Past, Herr der Ringeund noch einiges von Harry Gregson Williams sowie von Immediate Music
Farmen/Queste- Größstenteils Disturbed, Flyleaf und Killswitch Engange


----------



## Mutantisch (30. September 2008)

Ich höre ob PvP oder Raid am liebsten Hip Hop ... 
Naja und Justin Timberlake der sowieso mein Favourite ist


----------



## Bralatur (30. September 2008)

Da hören ja doch Einige Techno und ich dachte ich wär der Einzige.

Ich find jeder soll hören was er will. Mit 16 hab ich fast nur Ramstein gehört und jetzt find ich fast alle Lieder von Denen zum... .
Was noch ziehmlich geil ist, ist Fettes Brot: Das Allererste Mal, Lieber Verbrennen als Erfrieren, 1Euro Blues und Das Traurigste Mädchen Der Stadt (vom Album "Strom und Drang")


----------



## ---D.A.--- (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man mehr sagen ?


----------



## ---D.A.--- (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man mehr sagen ?


----------



## Windfury (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja da gibts alles mögliche.....


.....im PVP hör ich im allgemeinen Rock, Punkrock und so, das macht ein i-wie bissl aggressiver :-P....
.....Und beim Farmen und im Raid alles mögliche was im Media Player landet xD



______________________________________________________________________________
Messer rein, Messer raus, Messer rot, Hordler tot! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab mich bei der Musik auf 

Subway To Sally beschränkt, grad die CD Nord Nord Ost gibt mir immer einen 
Epischen Soundtrack zur Atmo ins Ohr^^

So heilt und teilt man gleich noch mehr aus^^

Greetz 
Asayur


----------



## Gelthron (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hör eig immer Metal und Folk egal was


Pagan Metal:

Also Equilibrium, Elexorien, Gernotshagen, Elivagar, Waldschein , ...


Folk:

Eichenschild, Faun, Wolfenmond , ...


----------



## Moerbinho (10. November 2008)

Alles was laut, knallt und nicht gut fürs Trommelfell ist.
Je nach Stil, gerne auch querbeet durch die Genres.

Ob Hands Up, progressive House oder Rock.

Was mir gefällt, das wird gehört. Gerne auch I-Net Radio, da dort keine nervigen Werbeeinblendungen kommen.


----------



## pumicore (10. November 2008)

also im raid meistens ts^^

ansonsten indie und electronica 

im pvp hör ich gern justice oder blood red shoes

beim farmen.. foals, interpol, blood red shoes, bloc party, babyshambles, libertines und so weiter

und electronica... soulwax, justice, digitalism kommt oft ziemlich geil überhaupt stress von justice im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## DieMoFuDie (10. November 2008)

beim farmen: Hörbücher.    Harry der Pott Head oda so, hauptsache dir labert wer die birne zu, das hilft ungemein


----------



## pumicore (10. November 2008)

also im raid meistens ts^^

ansonsten indie und electronica 

im pvp hör ich gern justice oder blood red shoes

beim farmen.. foals, interpol, blood red shoes, bloc party, babyshambles, libertines und so weiter

und electronica... soulwax, justice, digitalism kommt oft ziemlich geil überhaupt stress von justice im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## LegendaryDood (10. November 2008)

Metal und Rock in allen Formen und Farben^^
Wenn ich schnell viel töten muss Death und Thrash Metal (Cannibal Corpse,(alte) Slayer, Hatesphere, One Man Army, Whitechapel (Deathcore, ich weiß))
Bei dicken Instanz-bossen episch angehauchten Black Metal mit dicker Orchestrierung (Dimmu Borgir, Dark Fortress)


----------



## Snorry (10. November 2008)

live-sets aus dem flucs.......house


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

PvP: Death/Black/Thrash Metal

Questen/Farmen: Pagan/Viking/Folk Metal

PvE (sofern kein TS): Heavy/Power/True Metal


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Zurzeit hör ich n paar gute Beatlessongs auf repeat. :>

Ansonsten aber eher aggresivere Töne. Ensiferum und Blind Guardian gefallen mir ganz gut. 
Und Schizophren muss ich auchnoch sein, denn ich hör gern Deutschrap. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (10. November 2008)

*PvP:* Hardstyle / Hardcore (Techno)
*Raid:* Raide selten aber wenn dann siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Farmen:* siehe ganz oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (10. November 2008)

Auch wenn mich jetzt alle für Verrückt erklären

Metal/Hardstyle/Hardcore/Terrorcore/Rap


----------



## Vochi (19. Februar 2010)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich jetzt alle für Verrückt erklären
> 
> Metal/Hardstyle/Hardcore/Terrorcore/Rap



Du hast es so gewollt: "Du bist Verrückt!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Starfm.de/nuernberg  ich liebe den Livestream *-*


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.chronixradio.com/chronixaggression/

:>


----------



## Palduron (19. Februar 2010)

three days grace
rise against
linkin park
Chris daughtry <- der ist übriegens der bester ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cronnos1 (19. Februar 2010)

Lily schrieb:


> ich hör immer nur metal.
> zum raiden, im BG oder zum einschlafen..... metal geht immer =)




kann ich nur bestätigen^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Februar 2010)

Die gleiche wie bei fast allen anderen Dingen die ich tue.

Heavy Metal
Darc
Gothic
Darc Metal
Gothic Metal
80ties


----------



## Tony B. (19. Februar 2010)

Unheilig
Equilibrium
Eluveitie
SoaD
Scars on Broadway
Amorphis 

und noch nen paar....


----------



## Gerti (19. Februar 2010)

Heute den ganzen Tag ASP gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztens für die Songs abgestimmt, die sie auf dem Konzert spielen wollen, deshalb voll lust drauf gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonkinHonk (19. Februar 2010)

hrm is egal ob PvE,PvP oder Farmen höre meist was von:

Anti Flag, Pennywise, Terrorgruppe, NOFX , Disturbed, Godsmack, In Extremo, Subway to Sally, Schandmaul , Corvus Corax.

da findet sich immer was gutes ^^


----------



## Xorras (19. Februar 2010)

Parkway Drive, Despised Icon, As I Lay Dying, August Burns Red, A Day To Remember, Killswitch Engage, Atreyu, Framing Hanley, Four Year Strong, We Are The Ocean, Attack Attack!, Breaking Benjamin, Bring Me The Horizon, A Bullet For Pretty Boy, Suicide Silence, Enter Shikari, Evanescence, In This Moment, Finch, Flyleaf, I Killed The Prom Queen, In Fear And Faith, In Flames, It Dies Today, Norma Jean, Slipknot, Underoath, War Of Ages, Whitechapel, The Devil Wears Prada, The Agonist, etc...

Was immer halt auf "Zufällig" bei iTunes kommt x'D

/edit

Wer Walls Of Jericho flamet, wird lebendig verbrannt.

checkt doch einfach mal mein last.fm acc:

http://www.lastfm.de/user/PulleALoud

Ist zwar noch nicht alles /played aber naja^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (19. Februar 2010)

Ich höre meist Radio einfach 1live oder Radio Kiepenkerl xD also nichts explizites


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (19. Februar 2010)

So in der Richtung


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeK1j_lLgfY&feature=related


----------



## Klakon (19. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach T4E :-)


----------



## Allystix (19. Februar 2010)

Xorras schrieb:


> Was immer halt auf "Zufällig" bei iTunes kommt x'D




Schaust du dir auch Yavido an? Da müsste iTunes kommen, wann genau weiss ich nicht aber wenns kommt schalt ich immer um.

Ach ja, hätt ich fast vergessen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FThuVI_maAs <----- Hör ich mir beim farmen von allerlei an.

Mfg Allystix


PS: Sollte ich hier zuvor was geschreiben haben, wisst ihr ja das ich auf Hip Hop stehe, die einzige Stimme des Volkes!


----------



## Allystix (19. Februar 2010)

Xorras schrieb:


> Was immer halt auf "Zufällig" bei iTunes kommt x'D




Schaust du dir auch Yavido an? Da müsste iTunes kommen, wann genau weiss ich nicht aber wenns kommt schalt ich immer um.

Ach ja, hätt ich fast vergessen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FThuVI_maAs <----- Hör ich mir beim farmen von allerlei an.

Mfg Allystix


PS: Sollte ich hier zuvor was geschreiben haben, wisst ihr ja das ich auf Hip Hop stehe, die einzige Stimme des Volkes!


----------



## Allystix (19. Februar 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Bloodsaber (19. Februar 2010)

ganklar 

K.I.Z. zum abgehen
Culcha Candela zu chillen 
und Radio --> KissFM 



peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creppers (19. Februar 2010)

PVE --> Bushido, System of a Down, Rammstein (LIFAD, Reise, Reise), KIZ, Millencolin, Peter Fox, Seeed
PvP --> Spiele eig. kein PVP, wenns denn mal so ist meistens Techno (Klassiker wie Wahnsinn oder Dschingis Khan im Technostyle)
Farmen --> Peter Fox


----------



## SeelenGeist (19. Februar 2010)

EnGa.AriX schrieb:


> PvP: Die Stimmen im TS
> PvE: Die Stimmen im TS
> Farmen: Die Stimmen im TS
> 
> Ich sollte mal zum Arzt gehen.>_>



Wie geil - alle zählen die Lieder auf und dann sowas xD

Ich höre größtenteils nur Techno, egal was ich grad mach.. Wie soll man PvP
machen, wenn son Typ total ins Mikro schreit und denkt das sei Musik?


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Ich höre größtenteils nur Techno, egal was ich grad mach.. Wie soll man PvP
> machen, wenn son Typ total ins Mikro schreit und denkt das sei Musik?




na ok, bei dem Geschmack scheiden sich natürlich die Geister aber wie soll man sich entspannen wenn man stundenlang nur den selben Beat in verschiedenen Tonlagen hört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Höre hauptsächlich Metal und je nach Laune ruhigere Sachen wie Linkin Park, Funeral for a Friend, Coheed & Cambria, Fall Out Boy, Boy Sets Fire (Release the Dogs ftw^^) et cetera pppppppp

MfG Kjar


----------



## Nexez (19. Februar 2010)

@ Xorras : BMTH is keine Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehm jaaa ich hör eigt nur Deathcore, Metalcore und Post-Hardcore
Und im PvP am liebsten Deez Nuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (19. Februar 2010)

Joa, geht so in Richtung Dancecore/Hardstyle (jaaaa, kein Metal! ^^).
Und nun dürft ihr micha ufgrund meines Musik-Geschmacks in Grund und Boden flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexez (19. Februar 2010)

Niemals techno is gute musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am besten so hardcore ala Angerfist oder RTC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyla (19. Februar 2010)

Egal was ich mache... immer das gleiche...

Parkway Drive, BMTH, WFAHM, Fuck Your Shadow From Behind, Despiced Icon, Job For A Cowboy, As Blood Runs Black, All Shall Perish, Carnifex,The Red Chord, Whitechapel, usw.

Hier und da aber auch mal K.I.Z und Prinz Pi. !


----------



## Perkone (19. Februar 2010)

Hintergrundmusik aus WoW oder das Gelaber im Skype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich mir scho denken können dass es hier fast nur metal-hörer gibt^^

Hm im pvp hör ich nix, ich zogg kei pvp^^

Aber ansonsten läuft bei mir permanent ausschliesslich electro... ob im raid, pve, hero etc^^

Paul Kalkbrenner -> Zum Konzentrieren
Sander van Doorn -> Zum Healen & Abfreaken
Westbam -> Zum chillen
Dj Karotte -> Geht imma^^

aber eigentlich immer nur so inoffizielle Sets^^...


----------



## steels_ (19. Februar 2010)

#musik.main oder welle niederrhein immer unterschiedlich ^^


----------



## Matress (20. Februar 2010)

- Paramore
- System of a Down
- Beatsteaks
- Rise Against


----------



## feyja (20. Februar 2010)

wenn dann das Internetradio P3 Rockster. Man versteht zwar den Moderator nicht, aber wird eh wenig gelabert
http://www.sr.se/sida/default.aspx?programid=1604
da auf den Button rechts oben drücken


----------



## Kathoran Fake Off (20. Februar 2010)

Ähm PvP - NOT

PvE - Metal und alle formen davon / Sonic Syndicate, Scar Symmetry and so on
Farmen öhm siehe PvE ^^


----------



## cbOneX (20. Februar 2010)

Ich lasse immer die Ingame Musik dudeln^^


----------



## Nebola (20. Februar 2010)

Meistens Technobase, ansonsten iTunes an und Hardstyle, Techno, Hardcore, Hardtrance, House etcpp

Edit: Ich hab Jumpstyle vergessen :O


----------



## Mystasia (20. Februar 2010)

PvP = Bushido
Pve = Tiesto

Ansonsten Hardstyle


----------



## Polxx (20. Februar 2010)

*PvP* : Dubstep, Drum and Bass 
*Raid* : Teamspeak
*Farmen* : HipHop - 257ers! AKK!!!11


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (20. Februar 2010)

Also bis vor kurzem hörte ich folgende Musik:
Die Streuner
Die Irrlicher
Cuirina
In Extremo
Schandmaul
ein wenig Subway to Sally
und die Herr der Ringe Filmmusik
...


Aber seit kurzem - um mal ein wenig Abwechslung zu haben - hör ich immer http://www.radio-mmorpg.de/index.php
da gibts Barden-, Skandinavien Saga-, Soundtracks-, Irish- und Celtic Musik, das ganze zusammen mit ein wenig mystischen Klängen....finde ich allgeim für mmorpgs recht empfehlenswert


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Februar 2010)

Allgemein Posthardcore, Metal, Screamo, Emocore & Deathmetal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Raiden: Silverstein, Bullet for my Valentine & Everytime i die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PvP: MAch ich extrem wenig^^


----------



## pingu77 (20. Februar 2010)

Limp Bizkit
Thousand Foot Krutch
Korn
Downstait
Saliva

Jaaaa.... und noch zig mehr, aber bei denen rock ich im PvP am meisten ;D


----------



## Breasa (20. Februar 2010)

Meistens eine dieser Bands: Hammerfall, Helloween, Axxis, Disturbed, Saltatio Mortis, Rhapsody of Fire....

Sonst das Radio aus meiner Signatur wenn ich etwas ruhe brauch, is echt gut für Farmen oder mal ne runde leveln^^


----------



## __Bacardii__ (20. Februar 2010)

HardBase.FM TechnoBase.FM meine itunes mediathek sprich hardstyle hardcore und handsup.


----------



## TINTE (20. Februar 2010)

Frei.Wild, Krawallbrüder, Loikaemie, Schusterjungs, Gumbles, Böhse Onkelz, Troopers, Betontod, Pöbel & Gesocks, Verlorene Jungs, Volxsturm, Berliner Weisse, Pflanzer, Springtoifel, 4 Promille, Dropkick Murpheys, OHL, Berserker, Rabauken, Schandmaul, Bodo Wartke, Jan Hegenberg


Hör ich beim Farmen / Raids un PvP ...


----------



## schäubli (20. Februar 2010)

TINTE schrieb:


> Frei.Wild, Krawallbrüder, Loikaemie, Schusterjungs, Gumbles, Böhse Onkelz, Troopers, Betontod, Pöbel & Gesocks, Verlorene Jungs, Volxsturm, Berliner Weisse, Pflanzer, Springtoifel, 4 Promille, Dropkick Murpheys, OHL, Berserker, Rabauken, Schandmaul, Bodo Wartke, Jan Hegenberg
> 
> 
> Hör ich beim Farmen / Raids un PvP ...



Oi! Punk? Obwohl die Onkelz sind schon grenzwertig


----------



## koolt (20. Februar 2010)

Haha Reggae, Dancehall und Jungle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (20. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HYPqA4slnbQ


Für bissl PvP.


Muss nicht immer nur Geschrei sein =)


----------



## Tamîkus (20. Februar 2010)

ganz klar guten volk und viking metal

Eluveitie http://www.youtube.c...h?v=iijKLHCQw5o

Ensiferum auch ganz gern http://www.youtube.c...QqaoFuso


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auch andere wie zb die hier

HammerFall

In flames 
In extremo
Ensiferum
Metalica
soilwork
Dragon Force 
MegaHerz
Manowar
AC/DC
KISS
Twisted sisters
Sonata Arctica
Epica
Sabaton
Alestorm
Children Of Bodom
Disturbed
Saxon
Kamelot
Die Ärtzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nightwisch
Coronatus
Imperial
Rammstein
Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath 
Slayer 
Schandmaul 
Finntroll 
Kreator 
Venom 
Turisas 


so das müste erstma reichen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Meistens Technobase, ansonsten iTunes an und Hardstyle, Techno, Hardcore, Hardtrance, House etcpp
> 
> Edit: Ich hab Jumpstyle vergessen :O


Jo das hör ich auch meistens. in letzer Zeit auch mal deep house und DnB wenn ich nur zum chatten on bin.


----------



## Th3Ð!plom@t (21. Februar 2010)

PvP: Hardcore, Metal und vlt noch Rock... (favorit: Disturbed-Voices)
Quests/Farmen: Rock... (Böhse Onkelnz)

Gruß


----------



## Garziil (21. Februar 2010)

Th3Ð!plom@t schrieb:


> PvP: Hardcore, Metal und vlt noch Rock... (favorit: Disturbed-Voices)
> Quests/Farmen: Rock... (Böhse Onkelnz)
> 
> Gruß



Bin total deiner Meinung. Habe aber auch des öfteren ORR am laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashia02 (21. Februar 2010)

*PvP* : - Spiel kein PvP ausser alle paar Tage 'n Alteractal -
*Raid* : Wenn überhaupt dann stell ich hier meinen Player auf rnd, d.h. von Metal/Rock über Atzenmusik ist bis hin zu klassischem alles dabei
*Farmen* : Ton Steine Scherben - Was chilliges halt, anders gehts nicht ;D


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (21. Februar 2010)

Heavy Metal und dergleichen hör ich eigentlich nur, wen ich mal richtig lange farmen geh. Ansonsten muss solches Mittelalter-Gedudel wie beim Radiosender mmorpg-radio.de laufen. Obwohl das in WoW oft genug unpassend ist - grade in der Scherbenwelt, wo man auf Raumschiffe, Laserkanonen, riesige Roboter, Aliens, Gnome in Raumanzügen uvm. trifft...da würde eher Trance oder sowas passen.
(Vor allem frage ich mich die ganze Zeit: Die in der World of Warcraft sind in der Lage, Raumschiffe zu bauen, Raketen, Bomben, Kanonen etc. - aber gekloppt wird sich komischerweise trotzdem noch mit Schwert, Pfeil und Bogen sowie Magie. Wie lässt sich soetwas story-technisch erklären?).


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Februar 2010)

kiLlzOnE92 schrieb:


> Heavy Metal und dergleichen hör ich eigentlich nur, wen ich mal richtig lange farmen geh. Ansonsten muss solches Mittelalter-Gedudel wie beim Radiosender mmorpg-radio.de laufen. Obwohl das in WoW oft genug unpassend ist - grade in der Scherbenwelt, wo man auf Raumschiffe, Laserkanonen, riesige Roboter, Aliens, Gnome in Raumanzügen uvm. trifft...da würde eher Trance oder sowas passen.
> (Vor allem frage ich mich die ganze Zeit: Die in der World of Warcraft sind in der Lage, Raumschiffe zu bauen, Raketen, Bomben, Kanonen etc. - aber gekloppt wird sich komischerweise trotzdem noch mit Schwert, Pfeil und Bogen sowie Magie. Wie lässt sich soetwas story-technisch erklären?).



ketzerei!Zweifel nicht an deinem Gott!Hast du das nicht gelernt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmm 
PvP:Metal (immer die Bands auf die ich grad lust hab)
PvE:Meist Burzum aber ansonsten gilt auch wie im PvP


----------



## Maschinenheath! (21. Februar 2010)

PvP = Disturbed/Rammstein
PvE = Techno/House

g Max


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (21. Februar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> ketzerei!Zweifel nicht an deinem Gott!Hast du das nicht gelernt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg du hast Recht! Ich werde wohl besser bald wieder ein Opfer in Höhe von 26 Euro entrichten müssen, um unseren allmächtigen Gott zu besänftigen! Auf dass er sich an seinem Reichtum ergötzen möge und sein schrecklicher Zorn nicht über uns Unbedeutende kommt!

Noch was zum Thema: Was ich auch ganz passend während WoW finde ist die Hintergrundmusik von der Gothic-Reihe.


----------



## Chelrid (21. Februar 2010)

15.000 Titel per Winamp im Zufalls Modus. Wenn ein Titel mir grad nicht passt, Skip Next.


----------



## AngelVamp (21. Februar 2010)

PvP: S.O.A.D. / Serum114 / FreiWild / bo / alles was sonst irgendwie laut is und Rockrichtung geht ^^

PvE: geht es mir, wie vielen von Euch... entweder man hört Musik und bekommt im Ts nix mit, oder man hört brav im TS zu und bekommt von der Musik nix mit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farmen: Querbeet, meistens jedoch ähnlich wie beim PvP ^^


----------



## Grakuhl (21. Februar 2010)

Punk-Rock und Heavy Metal egal ob PvE oder PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (21. Februar 2010)

Stupido schrieb:


> Also wie ich merke zocken 92 % der leute die metal hören wow und von daher mal diesen signatur spruch:
> 92 % der leute die metal hören zocken wow , wenn du auchnoch zu den 8 % mit reallife gehörst dann kopiere das in deine signatur....
> 
> @Topic: Ich hör beim raiden farmen pvp eigentlich egal Linkin Park oda Deutsch underground ,teilweise übelst ami kommerz aba gfällt mir halt :-)
> ...



Aber HipHop ist besser wo zu bestimmt 65% der Texte aus Ausdrücke, Frauenfeindlichkeit oder Genitalien bezogen ist.
Denk drüber nach mein privater Sandgartengangster.

PS. Urteil du nicht über andere, weil nicht jeder den gleichen Geschmack hat wie du. Bzw. Fahr sie nicht blöd an weil jeder darf hören was er will ist doch wayne was es ist.


----------



## darkdriver321 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hör immer nur Welle1 ^^


----------



## Zeltas (21. Februar 2010)

Hör eigentlich immer lastfm.de mit den Tags Lost Prophets, Paramore, oder manchmal dendemann.

Sonst WmP mit Paramore, LostProphets und alles was da noch so drum rum is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. Februar 2010)

PvP:Slipknot,Disturbed,Arme Ritter(gute Essenerband. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),Onkelz,Ärzte
PvE:K.I.Z. (:
Raid:TS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Farmen:Sportis,Onkelz,MCR,Ärzte


----------



## Mirano (21. Februar 2010)

hmm eignelich hör ich so ziemlich alles...

PVP: von Linkin Park bis Tech N9ne so ziemlich alles

PVE: hmm manchmal was ruhiges also Requiem for a Dream oder sowas und sonst das selbe wie PVP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farmen: mach ich eher weniger aber wenn dann eher was aufpushendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (21. Februar 2010)

In BG'S und beim farmen Hanson und Schrempf, Trabireiter und Nickelback 
in Rids garnichts, da lenkt das zusehr ab


----------



## Kardem (21. Februar 2010)

Also ich höre eigentlich immer Metallica, Slipknot oder andere Metal Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manchmal aber auch David Guetta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pennsylvania (21. Februar 2010)

Im Moment hör ich Billy Talent ganz gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (21. Februar 2010)

ich höre praktisch nie music während dem zocken, skype und TS sie dank. falls ich mal weder in ts noch in skype bin, möcht ich meist meine ruhe. in ausnahmezuständen geh ich ma auf dieses i-net-radio


----------



## Rejin2 (22. Februar 2010)

PVP: Freiwild, Division Germania, Stahlgewitter und natürlich Kategorie C
Pve/Farmen: Frauenarzt, oder House Music


----------



## Skapp (22. Februar 2010)

_HI_

B_ei mir ist es 

PvPeathmetal und Metalcore(The Berzerker, Sonic Syndicate, Threat Signal usw)

PvE:Folkmetal/Paganmetal( Ensiferum, Equilibrium, Varg usw.)

Farmen: Siehe PvE

MfG
Skapp
_


----------



## Kuman (22. Februar 2010)

also mal ganz ehrlich, alle die bei pvp net linkin park geschrieben haben, haben mal gar keinen plan...^^
Also:

PvP: Linkin Park (naja, manchmal^^), Rammstein, 30 Seconds to Mars
PvE: Rammstein, TS, Billy Talent
Farmen: Alles


----------



## Slayed (22. Februar 2010)

Öhm hör eigtl. fast immer das gleiche, egal ob Farmen, PvP oder Pve.
Naja und das is eben: Atreyu, Heaven Shall Burn, Slayer, Rammstein und Pendulum.


----------



## razor528 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich geh mal von dem rock und metal weg....

PvE: Hardstyle
PvP: House
Farmen: Dance, Handsup


----------



## LegoRockRaider- (22. Februar 2010)

PvE: Hiphop
PvP: Hiphop
Farmen: Nichts, da ich nicht farme.


----------



## seeker75 (22. Februar 2010)

PvP -> All that Remains,Soilwork,Killswitch Engage,Children of Bodom,Equilibrium,Rammstein,Stormwarrior,Heaven Shall Burn,Norther,Kalmah usw.

PvE->Blind Guardian,Running Wild,Dragonforce,Die Ärzte,Celesty,Axel Rudi Pell,Helloween usw.

Farmen -> Jan Hegenberg,The Speed Freak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWw-gFmjsW4


----------



## Haramann (22. Februar 2010)

PvP:Three Days Grace,Billy Talent,Dann eine Horde Band habe den Namen vergessen.. -.-,CHildren of Bottom,Slipknot,system of a down,sum 41,the blackout und einzelne lieder von einzelnen Bands,z.Bapa Roach-Reckless

Pve:Linkin Park,Simple Plan,Sum 41,papa roach,the red jumpsuit apparatus,secondhand serenade (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),itchy poopzkid,good charlotte und viele viele einzelne lieder

Farmen/Lvln:Alles zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Je nach Laune und Lvlsituation


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (22. Februar 2010)

Mh egal ob PvP|Raiden|Farmen bei mir läuft eig. immer nur meine Playlist rauf und runter ^^

z.B. Medea Rising, Chelsea Grin, Burning Skies, Carnifex, Spider Killed Bananaman, Here Comes The Kraken, Jobforacowboy, xAFBx, As Blood Runs Black, Whisteria Cottage, Neaera, Bleed From Within, Suicide Silence, Parkway Drive, etc. pp

im Großen und Ganzen eig. nur Deathcore|Metalcore ^^ [Was kann es schon schöneres geben };oP]

Greetz. };o]


----------



## piddybundy (22. Februar 2010)

PVP     	Radiostream von FFN
PVE         Teamspeak,bei randominis nix (ist besser,wg. Konzentration^^)
FARMEN  Drei Fragezeichen und Perry Rhodan


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (22. Februar 2010)

PVP: [:S.I.T.D:] | DISTURBED | Rammstein | Soil | Blue Stahli | StaticX | Dope | HATEBREED | Throwdown | Drowning Pool

PVE: [:S.I.T.D:] | Blue Stahli

Grinding / Posen / Gummeln: [:S.I.T.D:]


Top 3 in Playlist:

[:S.I.T.D:] - Nothing Remains

[:S.I.T.D:] - Rot v1.0

[:S.I.T.D:] - Firmament


----------



## Thornbearer (22. Februar 2010)

Das gleiche wie sonst auch. Zu allem.

Grindcore, Brutal- & Technical Death, Crustcore, Goregrind... ein paar, ausgesuchte Black Metal Bands
u.a. Abysmal Dawn, Misery Index, Hour of Penance, Cephalic Carnage, Gorezone, Napalm Death, Nasum, Japanische Kampfhörspiele, Extreme Noise Terror, Impetigo, Impaled ... undsoweiterundsoweiter


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.mixpod.com/playlist/44763522

Zwar net viele, lass ich aber fast den ganzen Tag laufen :x


----------



## Shubunki (22. Februar 2010)

Naja.. ich fall hier irgendwie aus dem Rahmen

Meistens Klassik, häufig easy listening ab und zu mal Jazz.. aber naja.. könnte am Alter liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Februar 2010)

Na da habt ihr aber ein altes Thema rausgekramt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In allen Lebenslagen Metal.
Ab und zu mal etwas sanfter, aber sonst muss es schön aus den Boxen ballern, ob nu Death, Pagan oder Power usw.

Mal etwas Off-Topic:
Es fehlt ein Headbang oder Pommesgabel Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazarus (22. Februar 2010)

SixNight schrieb:


> Achja Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immediate Music - Arcana der hammer xD


----------



## soca291 (22. Februar 2010)

Hör eigentlich auch immer meine playlist: RAmmstein, Callejon, Killswitch Engage ,Dry kill logic, Havenshallburn, Hatebreed, saltatio mortis, schelmish, Feuerschwanz, Flogging Molly, caliban, suicide silence, terror usw.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Februar 2010)

soca291 schrieb:


> [...]RAmmstein, [...] saltatio mortis, schelmish, Feuerschwanz, [...]



Außerhalb des Metal natürlich sowas auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochwas für die, die auf Mittelalterzeugs stehen wie ich:
Corvus Corax. Sorgt für Gänsehaut.


----------



## Adnuf (22. Februar 2010)

zu allen lagen ( ja auch zum Endspannen )

-Manowar
-Subway to Sally
-Hammerfall
-In Extremo ( *freu bald konzert )
-Saltatio Mortis (*freu bald konzert ^^)
-Torfrock
-Rammstein
-Metallica
-Böhse Onkelz
-4 Promille
-Kärbholz
-Berserker !


Joa das is im Groben meine Welt ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Februar 2010)

Adnuf schrieb:


> zu allen lagen ( ja auch zum Endspannen )
> 
> [...]
> -In Extremo ( *freu bald konzert )
> ...



-In Extremo - War ich schon aufm Konzer, is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Saltatio Mortis - Na du Glückliche/r


----------



## Adnuf (22. Februar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> -In Extremo - War ich schon aufm Konzer, is geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In Extremo 3.7 in Ulm ( ausverkauft ) gut wen man seine Karten schon am ersten tag kauft ab dem sie Verfügbar sind !

12 oder 11.3 im Memminger Kaminwerk---> da Spielt dan Saltatio Mortis udn als vorband Cumulo Nimbus


----------



## ThoWeib (22. Februar 2010)

Aus dem Rahmen fall: den Ingame-Standard-Sound. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runtergeregelt, damit ich mitkriege, wenn im TS jemand was von mir möchte. Alles andere würde meine Konzentration in den Keller jagen, und das brauche ich nicht. Ich bin so schon manches Mal mit den Gedanken sonstwo.


----------



## Christian3012 (22. Februar 2010)

*PVP *Metal
*PVE* Metal
*Farmen* Metal 

xD
meistens Children of Bodom, Killswitch Engage, Megadeth, Escape the Fate, Darkest Hour etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (22. Februar 2010)

90% Ingame Musik. Der Soundtrack ist aber auch großartig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur mal im Raid (außer Archa und Obsi) höre ich nur TS-Stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orbo (22. Februar 2010)

Im Normalfall Subway To Sally, Letzte Instanz, ggf. Eric Fish, wenn es ruhig sein darf :-)


----------



## soca291 (22. Februar 2010)

samo hab ich letztes jahr in wilhelmshaven gesehen dieses jahr nochmal in ossna (aber nur vieleicht) und natürlich auf den mittelalter märkten^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (22. Februar 2010)

*ironie on* ich höre Gängstaaaa räp!! *ironie off*
**rechtschreibfehler bewusst**

naja...spiel zwar ned WoW aber höre beim zocken mehr chillige musik...ab und an RnB
aber meistens Coldplay, Green Day, Linkin Park, also auch nicht chilliges


----------



## Reccos (22. Februar 2010)

The Prodigy (allgemein electro und trance) und vorallem Metal (Iron Maiden, Freedom Call...)


----------



## Soramac (22. Februar 2010)

Reccos schrieb:


> The Prodigy (allgemein electro und trance) und vorallem Metal (Iron Maiden, Freedom Call...)



/sign


----------



## Toastbrot666 (22. Februar 2010)

*PVP: *Rammstein - Feuer Frei, Rammstein - Halt, The Prodigy - Firestarter, Jerk - Sucked In, 
 	In Flames - crawl through knives, Marilyn Manson - This is the new shit, Soulfly - Babylon,
 	Static X - Get to the gone
*PVE: *Rautemusik extreme-channel, Equilibrium - Met, di.fm goa-channel
*Farmen: *Rautemusik extreme-channel, di.fm goa-channel, razor chipdisk's
*Raid: *Ts-gequatsche


----------



## Secretus (22. Februar 2010)

Generell sehr unterschiedlich, allerdings meist aus dem Genrebereich Punk/Metal -> Rock...

Bewährt haben sich aber folgende Sachen:

PvP: Slipknot. Eigentlich alles, vor allem aber "The Blister Exists". Und das St.Anger-Album von Metallica.

Inis:

DD: Wie PvP.

Tanking: Sehr unterschiedlich, größtenteils AC/DC, Rammstein und motörhead.

Heilen: Nightwish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farmen, Rest des Spiels:

So gut wie alles auf meinem Pc querbeet:
Offspring, Panteón Rococó, toten Hosen, Ärzte, Onkelz, Green Day, Rise against und alles was oben steht läuft aber überdurchschnittlich häufig =)


----------



## Gerti (22. Februar 2010)

So nach meinem 4 tage ASP unplugged in Bochum Trip höre ich mal wieder das Onkelzrockradio --> www.onkelzradio.de


----------



## Stealkiwi (22. Februar 2010)

PvP: Rise Against (meist die alten alben, die neuen sind mir zu comerziell für PvP =D), zwischendurch mal Disturbed , in arena nartürlich ts
PvE: in icc höhre ich meist die gesegnete stimme meines Raidleaders =D, in ony, pdk und den anderen crap =) Disturbed ftw!
Farmen/Questen: Gechillte Lieder von Rise Against, so hero of war oda swing life away wie (was mich warscheinlich von allen anderen spielern unterscheidet) schön cormerzielle HOUSE MUSIC =D


----------



## Blutlos (22. Februar 2010)

PvP: Wenn überhaupt, dann mein Gefluche.
PvE: Bubblegum-Techno, Big Beat, Drum 'n' Bass
Raid: Den Raidleiter und mein Gefluche.


----------



## teppichleiste (22. Februar 2010)

Viele Arten von Metal, wie Death-, Thrash-, Groove-, oder Oldschoolthrash. Aber auch Goregrind, Hard- und Metalcore. Ab und zu verirrt sich Wizo mal dazwischen.
Allerdings muss ich gestehen, wenn ich nachts um 3 Uhr vrom Rechner sitze und dann schon halb im Trauma bin, dröhn ich mich mit Techno zu. ^^
Warum hört hier sonst eigentlich kaum einer Metal? Auf der ersten Seite sind mir gleich 5-7 Metallica/KoRn/Slipknot-Kiddies aufgefallen.


----------



## Äxxxl_1st (22. Februar 2010)

schnell & laut geht immer gut rein... pöbel&gesocks, loikaemie, volxsturm, broilers, kassierer, freiboiter die liste is lang.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2010)

PVP: Soilwork! Am besten finde ich, passt Martyr!
PvE: Ingame Soundtrack, ausser wenn mir mal wirklich langweilig ist hör ich schon bisschen Musik...


----------



## Holoas (22. Februar 2010)

Metal ! Hauptsächlich True,Viking,Death, Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leetas (22. Februar 2010)

-Soilwork-PvP

-Sonic Syndicate-PvP

-Ohrbooten-Farmen


Passt so nich gut zusammen, aber ich hör eigentlich alles.
............achja, am Lieben zu allem Hör ich Schandmaul


----------



## Simi1994 (22. Februar 2010)

Egal was ich grad mache:
The Offspring
Peter Fox
Rihanna
Eminem
Seeed
Div. was man auf ner Bravo Hits findet

Generel alles ausser Schlager, Volksmusik u.ä.


----------



## oliilo (22. Februar 2010)

*BGs:* Nightwish,Whithin Temptation, In Extremo, Rammstein, und n bissele trance
*Raids: *das selbe wie in den bgs nur ganz leise das ich noch Ts gut höre
*Arena:* eigentlich herrscht das volle Konzentration selten auch mal Nightwish dann aber volle tube aufdrehen
*Farmen:* naja im Grunde is ja alles in wow farmen also sag ich mal da hör ich das selbe wie schon oben


----------



## NightwalkêrZzZ (22. Februar 2010)

Bg/Arena -> Screamo/Death Metal/Metal...uvm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raid -> Rammstein/Slipknot/Bullet for my Valentine...Naja wenn ich dann meine Pizza esse auch mal Techno ;D


----------



## bloodyPete (22. Februar 2010)

Metal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten wärend des lvln, PvP, farmen und raiden!


----------



## VIRUS114 (22. Februar 2010)

Einfach nur http://housemusic-united.com/ ^^


----------



## sphero (22. Februar 2010)

Während des raidens Musik hören? Das erklärt so manches... Ich persönlich kann im Raid keine Musik hören, da ich mich auf das Spiel und meine Mitspieler konzentrieren muss. Musik wäre da fehl am platz.

Während des farmens, questens und auch beim pvp --> http://www.lastfm.de/user/Xorlyn
oder so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodyPete (22. Februar 2010)

sphero schrieb:


> Während des raidens Musik hören? Das erklärt so manches... Ich persönlich kann im Raid keine Musik hören, da ich mich auf das Spiel und meine Mitspieler konzentrieren muss. Musik wäre da fehl am platz.
> 
> Während des farmens, questens und auch beim pvp --> http://www.lastfm.de/user/Xorlyn
> oder so:
> ...



nicht so engstirnig^^ na wenn man den raid auswendig kennt braucht man keine worte um Taten folgen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fámeless (22. Februar 2010)

PvP: HipHop (Je nach Laune Deutsch/englisch) Favourite: kA wie der Song heißt, gebt bei Youtube einfach ein:WoW The legend hunter tragic 1.
PvE: Fernsehen ^^
Farmen: Fernsehen xD


----------



## Tan (22. Februar 2010)

Uff... die Frage ist hart... und auch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach da meißt keinen unterschied zwischen PvP, Raid, farmen oder whatever.... im Raid halt wenns drauf ankommt Musik aus und TS.

Aber sonst ist so alles vertreten, von Punk (Rise Against, Billy Talent, Killing Tree.... etc.. blabla.. standard Bands halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) über leichten locker flockigen Pop (Ataris, all american rejects) bis hin zu Sachen wie Deichkind oder Peter Fox oder sogar "Klassiker" wie Queen oder Beatles...

Lieblingslieder? Mhm... Rise Against - Entertainment | Killing Tree - Dressed To Fuck | Deichkind - Remmidemmi | Queen - Another one bites the dust | Flogging Molly - Drunken Lollabies


----------



## sn1pper (22. Februar 2010)

Einfach zu beantworten:

http://www.lastfm.de/user/sn1pper


@Tan: Rise Against - Entertainment is wirklich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanarzino (22. Februar 2010)

ich hör gern tunak tunak tun wenn ich in exodar dance


----------



## Mograin (22. Februar 2010)

wenn ich spiele irgend welche techno remixs


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich WoW spielen würde, dann wären es Dropkick Murphies oder einige Remixes von OCRemix. Etwas davon höre ich nähmlich IMMER, wenn ich den PC oder das Notebook anhabe. (Außer in der Vorlesung natürlich ;-) )


----------



## Gatax (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQDOwFfHYas

Die ganze Zeit..... XD


----------



## Davamros (22. Februar 2010)

Na dann oute ich mich mal, was bei mir aus den Boxen klingt, wenn ich WOW zocke:

Werke von:
Johann Sebastian Bach
Ludwig van Beethoven
Wolfgang Amadé Mozart
Gioacchino Rossini
Pjotr Iljitsch Tschaikowski
Richard Wagner
Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSY4Yi2ypno <--- perfekt für extrem Epische Kämpfe (Bitte ganz anhörn der Anfang is noch nich so Episch^^)


----------



## IchbinArzt (22. Februar 2010)

Hi,

neu, passend für meinen Hunter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0l4T9kRlBE 
Den Rest hatte ich mal gepostet ^^

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## sevendays5 (22. Februar 2010)

abwechselnd tec, psy, trance, electro, goa und so weiter und so fort (aber all time ist und bleibt infected mushroom^^)


----------



## _Flare_ (22. Februar 2010)

*PvP* : Trance, Metal, manchmal aber auch was abartiges wie auch mal Beyonce ... X_X
*Raid* : Nix
*Farmen* : Gute Laune Musik (z.b. I've got a feeling by BEP), ansonsten das gleiche wie im PvP ^^


----------



## VIRUS114 (22. Februar 2010)

Gerade bei Raids ist mir die musik sehr wichtig , ich bin range dd kenne die bosse und brauch daher eigentlich kein TS einfach Augen auf und gucken ist bis jetzt immer gut gegangen.
Zudem weiß es keiner sollte ich deshalb aus dem raid geworfen werden naja wayne nur ein spiel ^^


----------



## Rumsteak (23. Februar 2010)

PvE/Raid: - Drum n Base (Spor, Pendulum..), - Techno/Electro/House

PvP: - Rock/Metal (Rammstein,Disturbed,Soil, Soilwork,Linkin Park) - Hardcore (Angerfist, Neophyte, Showtek,Dozer), - Tony D - Totalschaden (auch wenn ich sone Mucke normal null abkann aber es passt einfach wenn mein Dudu alles einstampft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Farmen: - Stromae (Belgierfranzosentyp der Ohrwurmmucke macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - sonstige siehe Pve/Raid

Generell pusht mich Mucke ziemlich stark - egal wo ich hingehe/bin, hab immer Mucke dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (23. Februar 2010)

Den Thread gibts seit 2 Jahren und jetz kommt der Community Watch, unglaublich...

Egal ob Raid, farmen, PvP oder sonstwas: Metal, von Metallica bis Gorgoroth und Dying Fetus alles dabei, am meisten aber Metallica, Slayer, Pantera, Dimmu Borgir, Arch Enemy und wenns in nen 25er Random geht auch härteres, sonst hält man das ja nich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruhmee (23. Februar 2010)

36 crazyfists · 4lyn · adema · aesop rock · alice in chains · alien ant farm · alter bridge · arctic monkeys · asher roth · atreyu · audioslave · benny benassi · blindside · bliss n eso · bloc party · blumentopf · bob marley · bowling for soup · breaking benjamin · bullet for my valentine · cartel · cky · clueso · creed · cypress hill · daft punk · default · disturbed · dmx · dredg · drowning pool · everlast · fall out boy · fiction plane · finger eleven · flint · flyleaf · foo fighters · foreigner · godsmack · gym class heroes · hawthrone heights · h-blockx · hinder · hurt · incubus · jack johnson · jamaram · jan delay · jason mraz · jimmy eat world · junior kelly · justice · kanye west · kid rock · koRn · limp bizkit · linkin park · lost prophets · mad caddies · mando diao · marilyn manson · martin jondo · metallica · method man & redman · mindless self indulgence · modest mouse · mudvayne · mute math · N.E.R.D · nirvana · non phixion · nosliw · ohrbooten · one day as a lion · outkast · papa roach · pendulum · people in planes · peter fox · P.O.D · puddle of mud · queens of the stone age · rage against the machine · rammstein · red hot chilli pepers · ringside · rise against · rob zombie · saliva · seeed · seether · sevendust · shiny toy guns · shwayze · skillet · slipknot · smash mouth · soil · soilwork · something corporate · staind · static-x · story of the year · sublime · sugarcult · sum 41 · sunshine · swizz beatz · system of a down · the black eyed peas · the exies · the kooks · the offspring · the prodigy · the subways · the turtles · the used · the white stripes · three days grace · tool · trapt · weezer · yellowcard · zebrahead

joa, ist eigentlich alles dabei was ich so höre
wie bei vielen jedoch:

pve: eher electro/drum'n bass -chilliges zeugs
pvp: rock/metal/grunge 	-härtere Musik


----------



## jeef (23. Februar 2010)

subflow.net oder alte crytal method classix ;O


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Februar 2010)

Alles was sich gut anhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinkerballa (23. Februar 2010)

also ich höre mich gerade lachen... keine ahnung woran das liegt, aber ich denke mal daran, das hier so ein seltendämlicher thread erstellt wurde xD sorry, aber das ist echt das letzte Oo

aber ok: PvP/PvE: Avenged Sevenfold ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Februar 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> also ich höre mich gerade lachen... keine ahnung woran das liegt, aber ich denke mal daran, das hier so ein seltendämlicher thread erstellt wurde xD sorry, aber das ist echt das letzte Oo



Gibt es dafür auch einen Argument oder nur Pustekuchen?

BTW: ZOMFG 2000 Post's!!!!!


----------



## zakuma (23. Februar 2010)

> ich hör immer nur metal.
> zum raiden, im BG oder zum einschlafen..... metal geht immer =)




Vollkommen agree ;D


----------



## kanaru (23. Februar 2010)

ich höhre immer überall das gleiche

techno,trance, hands up


----------



## Chelrid (23. Februar 2010)

sphero schrieb:


> Während des raidens Musik hören?



es gibt programme die regeln Winamp usw leiser, wenn im TS jemand redet, der neue TS3 hat diese Plugin schon integriert, das funktioniert derzeit nur nicht. daher höre ich, wenn ich im ts bin die standard musik von wow, runtergeregelt, ansonsten wie schon weiter oben geschrieben 15k titel per zufall im Winamp.


----------



## Selvania (23. Februar 2010)

Ich höre bewusst gar nichts da ich das Spiel vollkommen genießen will. Wenn ich dann mal auf 80 bin dann sicher den Soundtrack da dieser episch ist und perfekt passt und was besseres gibt es imo eh nicht^^


----------



## PTY (23. Februar 2010)

PvP: nüschts (nur TS)
Raiden: auch nüschts (nur TS)
Leveln: WoW Ingame-Musik
Farmen: WoW Ingame-Musik


----------



## Neroxan (23. Februar 2010)

PvE/Raiden: Bushido, KIZ, Sido, usw.

PvP: Nichts weil PvP sucks,....!!!!


----------



## _Kayla_ (23. Februar 2010)

Pvp- fallen leaves- billy talent, nirvana, rammstein, prodigy

Pve- prodigy, die Ärzte, kings of leon

Farmen, Questen, Inis- kings of leon, guns n roses, raggabund





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithlen (23. Februar 2010)

Entweder die WoW Musik selbst, wenn es mal etwas gemütlicher zur Sachen gehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten Metal, Metal, Metal ...je nachdem wie die Stimmung ist von Mittelalterklängen über Power, Death, Viking, GothicMetal.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ab und an auch fremde Scores und Soundtracks, Klassik....


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

www.last.fm/user/ExOrr 




z.Z leider kein scrobbler auf dem Pc *gleich mal wieder draufmach* :-)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (23. Februar 2010)

Tjoa hab da keine richtige Einteilung höre eigentlich nur drei Bands und das beim Farmen, beim PvP und beim Raiden^^
Rammstein (meine absolute Lieblingsband^^ nichts geht über diese Texte und die geile Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Disturbed (einfach nur geiler Metal^^ richtig melodisch, aber auch fetzig und sehr sehr geile Texte) und Sum41 (einfach ein gute Laune Rock, bei dem man gut abgehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ansonsten auch mal so ab und an mal so verschiedene Bands aber hauptsächlich Metal und Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LastFm Link hier sonst nochmal meine Musiksammlung auf Lastfm.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schunder (23. Februar 2010)

meistens ingame musik, weil die echt eine tolles atmosphäre vermittelt, aber wenn ich was anderes höre, dann metal oder punkrock


----------



## Maerad (23. Februar 2010)

Farmen / Quests = Trance / Techno, nix hartes :3
Inis / Raids (wenn kein TS) = EBM, Dark Wave, Synthi, Goth, Metall, Punk, Industrial usw. - alles aus der Richtung halt, Wolfsheim, Covenant, Pitchfork, Suicide Commando, Nightwish, Onkelz, Kategorie C etc. pp. - kommt ganz auf die Laune an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bossfight = Secret of Mana - Meriandance, oder Chrono Trigger Lavos Musik :3


----------



## Sertrios (23. Februar 2010)

Industrial, Electro, Metal, Gothic, Punk,Grunge


----------



## Fredchen42 (23. Februar 2010)

Meist meine endlos lange Wiedergabeliste, auf der findet sich hauptsächlich: Iron Maiden, Motörhead, Led Zeppelin, Hammerfall, Rhapsody of Fire, Nightwish und vereinzelt Slipknot, Benny Benassi, Aquagen und Prinz Pi.


----------



## Flooooo (23. Februar 2010)

mhm hört alle Metal aber richtige bands wie Killswitch engage, Children of Bodem/inearthed oder Dragonforce warn etn dabei ^^....das ist übrigens meine playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







mainstream su***


----------



## Mehlaach (23. Februar 2010)

Ensiferum, Equilibrium, Frei.Wild, Rammstein, Fintroll, Böhse Onkelz etc. etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (23. Februar 2010)

KIZ-Töten


----------



## Adalin (23. Februar 2010)

PvP - Betreib ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raid - Linkin Park, Rammstein, Epic (Filmklassiker z.b.v Clint Mansell),
Farmen - Trance, God is an Astronaut, Nine Inch Nails, Epic, Johnny Cash, Gamemusic (OST's)

Lieblingslieder momentan:
Clint Mansell - Requiem for a Dream
Clint Mansell - Dead Reckoning
Linkin Park - Not Alone (2010)
Stomrae - Alors on Danse
Johnny Cash - Hurt
Assassins Creed II - Ezios Family
Assassins Creed II - Flight over Venice

LG Soul


----------



## Vamper (23. Februar 2010)

Jan hegenberg: Alles 
DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED DISTURBED

richtig erkannt ich bin disturbed fan^^


----------



## -ZayL- (24. Februar 2010)

Sehr viel In Extremo, Sonata Arctica, Frei.Wild, Eluveitie, Rammstein und Apocalyptica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten das was mein shuffle mir gerade gibt


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin da eigentlich recht langweilig. Oft lasse ich einfach das Radio laufen^^

Grüße


----------



## Deathfriend (24. Februar 2010)

wie kann man da en unterschied machen ? 
in allen 3 sachen töten man *.*

hauptsächlich = Heaven Shall Burn , In Flames , Slipknot , Disturbed , Dragonforce , Sonic Syndicate , Bullet for my Valentine , Farin Urlaub Racing Team und die beste Band der welt (xD) die Ärzte

also geht eig stark in die Metall Richtung 

wie man was anderes beim zocken hören kann ist mir en Rätsel


----------



## GarryPowers (24. Februar 2010)

hab mein iPod auf zufällieger Titel laufen also alles quer durch die (daten)bank

Hardcore : Bane, Down to nothing usw

Metalcore : Purified in Blood, Walls of Jericho 

und bissl Elektro ala Saalschutz


----------



## Delröy1 (24. Februar 2010)

also ich hör am liebsten, Best of Porn Vol.3.....

alles was bei BmRadio läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

gar keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst höre ich nicht die Todessschreie der kleinen Allianzler, wenn sie im BG oder der Arena langsam und qualvoll an meinen Dots zu Grunde gehen.


----------



## Cabbii (24. Februar 2010)

*De-Grees feat. Ivory - Battlefield*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiqfYSkxWlg



*<H1>Patrick Bunton - This Beat is what you need
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2olN36MKgE
*
</H1>


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. Februar 2010)

PVP: Mach ich nicht

PvE: Meine Stimmen im Kopf, oder sinds doch die Stimmen im TS, naja egal :S

Farmen/Questen: Technobase.fm wE aRe oNe!


----------



## Ochjoh (24. Februar 2010)

YES (Tales from topographic Oceans) Genesis (Lamb lies down on Broadway) Led Zeppelin (favourite one, hatte das Vergnügen sie 1979 noch live zu sehen, die vorhergenannten etwas früher^^) Jean-Luc Ponty, Kraan, Stanley Clarke, Chick Corea, Billy Cobham (alles Jazz Rock) Trust (franz. Rockband, grade live cd zugelegt) Herwig Mitteregger (Kein Mut-Kein Mädchen, Insolito gefällt mir aich ganz gut, die Kommerzdinger von ihm sind ätzend)  Focus (kennt noch wer die Holländer? Jan Akkermann?) Spliff (und zwar die Spliff Radio Show mit Alf Klimaxx RIP) naja, nu schickts, die Aufzählung der klassischen Dinger spar ich, nur soviel, Leonard Bernstein ist mein Lieblingsdirigent.


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. Februar 2010)

meistens heavy wie onkelz, metalica, acdc, rammstein.


----------



## toydoll (24. Februar 2010)

das kommt ganz auf meine stimmung an.... meistens höre ich alles was mein pc so an mp3´s hergibt. 
da is echt alles dabei, im moment haben´s mir meine alten schlachtrufe brd sampler (deutschpunk) und natürlich eluveitie angetan.

so long stay true \m/


----------



## Numekz (24. Februar 2010)

electro, house, minimal hauptsächlich.


----------



## Shabuki (24. Februar 2010)

Pvp: Mach ich gar net ( ist für leute die im rl totale flaschen sind.)

Instanzen: Volbeat, Ben Gun, Agf-Radio stream, Radio G.O.S.U., Hammerfall, Rhapsody of Fire, Rammstein, 

Farmen /Questen, Folk - Metal (flogging mollys, Subway to Sally, In Extremo, Schandmaul, Tanzwut , Saltatio Mortis)

Das wars eigentlich 
/activate anti Flame shield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AjaxXx (24. Februar 2010)

d'n'b - noch fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (24. Februar 2010)

EnGa.AriX schrieb:


> PvP: Die Stimmen im TS
> PvE: Die Stimmen im TS
> Farmen: Die Stimmen im TS
> 
> Ich sollte mal zum Arzt gehen.>_>



omg ... Ich bin nicht alleine =D


----------



## elfenbaby (24. Februar 2010)

PVP: Eindeutig Metal u Hardrock
PVE: zum Raiden meist (Hard)Rock und bissl Reggae .. (da kommt man wieder runter wenns mal net so klappt)
Farmen: alles mögliche... Ska, Oi, Punk etc


----------



## Mundi1 (24. Februar 2010)

Lily schrieb:


> ich hör immer nur metal.
> zum raiden, im BG oder zum einschlafen..... metal geht immer =)






Meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alieta (24. Februar 2010)

World/roots Reggae 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schumii (24. Februar 2010)

ich guck fernseh bei Wow zocken xD

ne höhre hauptsächlich nur hiphop und RnB
dat entspannt beim raiden oder für sonst was =)


----------



## Akathosh (24. Februar 2010)

PvE /Raid: Im Raid garkeine, nur TS^^ Ansonsten L80ETC, Cranius oder die Ärzte (beim Farmen). In Innis auch Musik aus Metroid Prime, ohne den ganzen Gesang, da kann ich mich besser konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten auch gerne die Ingame Musik, in Elfengebieten die Musik die Sylvanas singt z.B.
PvP: Mach ich schon lang nichtmehr, sollte ich doch mal wieder Tausendwinter oder die Insel machen, Rock oder Metal.


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (24. Februar 2010)

mein teill,sonne,Battlefield 1942 theme   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

metallica das komplette st.anger und anderes und natürlich selbstverständlich system of a down alben hypnotize mezmerize .

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      




ich mache kein pvp nur beim pve oder farmen.


----------



## Glomslín (24. Februar 2010)

immer metal oder (hard) rock

nigthwish, bullet, nikelback usw.

aber wenn mich was nervt sie es nun raid oder pvp massiv und das auch laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (24. Februar 2010)

im Pve: Techno und Hip Hop

im PVP: heavy metal (die motherf***** die^^)


----------



## Hydroxia (24. Februar 2010)

beim PvE und PvP eigentlich Fall Out Boy 
und im Raid nun gut da hat man ja keine andere wahl als die stimmen zuhören ^^
aber vllt singt mir ja irgendwann mal jmd was im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PureAndy (24. Februar 2010)

PvE/PvP: Sum41/The Offspring
Raiden: Ts (konzentrieren und so (Ja ich brauch das xD))
Farmen: Fernsehen gucken xD


----------



## Yakashi (24. Februar 2010)

Twinken: Whitin Temptation, lässt mich einfach träumen und das leveln schneller machen.
PvP: richtigen Hardcore oder auch mal Darkwave.
PvE/Raids: Post Hardcore und nerv die Leute im Ts oder Musik Covers ;D Also so Punk goes Pop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






WackoJacko schrieb:


> im PVP: heavy metal (die motherf***** die^^)



Ja das hör ich manchmal auch. Das passt eigentlich im PvP sehr gut.


Ps: Wundert mich doch das ziemlich viele die gleiche Musikrichtung hören. Dabei sieht man doch immer die super coolen Hip-Hop Gangster auf der Straße ;D


----------



## cHAOSTANK (24. Februar 2010)

my favourite is Technobase.fm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyoda (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe generell eine schwäche für Hörbücher.

Ich finde es richtig entspannend mir eine Geschichte erzählen zu lassen, kleiner Tip auch fürs Auto fahren. Man fängt sofort an Ruhig und auch langsamer zu fahren, um möglichst viel mitzubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Daher habe ich auch in WoW angefangen meine Hörbücher zu hören. Gemütlich Questen, die Geschichte in den Questtexten lesen und nebenbei Harry Potter vorlesen lassen.

Wobei ich mit den Büchern nun durch bin und wohl als nächstes die Zwergen-Reihe von Markus Heitz hören werde.


----------



## Skyko (25. Februar 2010)

Höre nur Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (25. Februar 2010)

dubstep eigentlich immer


----------



## KARUxx (25. Februar 2010)

Immer Deutschrock!


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Februar 2010)

im raid eher nichts............ zum questen eher chillig wie kruder & dorfmeister oder massiv attack


----------



## Asnor12 (25. Februar 2010)

PvP:Rise Against,Soilwork,Disarmonia Mundi,Bfmv,Dope und Mygrain ;-)
PvE:Siehe PvP


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

*hust* chleichwerbung INC *hust*
www.aldorfm.de.tl : das beste aus Folk-Rock metal und wow-musik, begleitet von lsutigen Moderatoren, die gerne auch ingame-gespräche im Kanal wiedergeben....zudem musikwünsche über den Channel auf dem entsprechenden server Die Aldor


AldorFM, von Rollenspielern für Rollenspielern


----------



## Raxon22 (25. Februar 2010)

PvE: Slipknot,
PvP: Slipknot,DIE APOKALYPTISCHEN REITER,


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich nich im Raid bin dann hör ich  sachen wie Perfume, Florence, Ma15, Maki, YURiE und The Gazette


----------



## Regrubrov (26. Februar 2010)

Warum hören so viele von euch Metal und so Hardcore-Zeugs zu so einem gemütlichen Spiel? Ich krieg von dem Geschrei nur Alpträume und habe Angst. xD

Ich höre das, was ich auch im Ausgang und sonst höre. Electro, Minimal, Tech House, Deep House und alles weitere, was fette Beats hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (26. Februar 2010)

Beim questen und entdecken etc höre ich am liebsten das aktuelle Album von unheilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaro (26. Februar 2010)

Rammstein
Jan hegenberg
Austrohits (ja bin österreicher)


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Warum hören so viele von euch Metal und so Hardcore-Zeugs zu so einem gemütlichen Spiel? Ich krieg von dem Geschrei nur Alpträume und habe Angst. xD
> 
> Ich höre das, was ich auch im Ausgang und sonst höre. Electro, Minimal, Tech House, Deep House und alles weitere, was fette Beats hat
> 
> ...



Wer sagt, dass sie nicht auch das hören was sie im Ausgang hören? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaikoon (26. Februar 2010)

Saltatio Mortis, Faun und Schelmish.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (26. Februar 2010)

Also... wenn ich beim Zocken Musik höre, dann dröhnt aus den Boxen meist Musik, die richtig scheppert! Meistens läuft dann bei mir Musik aus folgenden Genres:

- Thrash-Metal
- Death-Metal
- Melodic Death-Metal
- Progressive Death-Metal
- Power-Metal

Wenn ich mal ein wenig Trinklaune verspüre und ich beim Zocken auch noch das eine oder andere Bier zische, dann läuft bei mir ab und an auch mal etwas Irish Folk ;-) .


----------



## Kawock (26. Februar 2010)

Punk, Ska und Metalcore, je nach Laune und Wetter was draussen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael92 (26. Februar 2010)

PvE: Metallica, Dimmu Borgir, Slayer, Gossip, The Prodigy, Slipknot, Korn, Lamb of God, Nightwish, Disturbed, In Flames, Jay-Z, Iron Maiden, Iron Savior, AC/DC, A.S.A.P. Sum 41, Bob Marley, Kamelot, System of a down, Pendulum, Trivium, Chimaira (gibt noch mehr aber fällt mir nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
PvP: Spiele ich nicht und wenn dann das oben
Farmen: (siehe oben)


----------



## Demigod (26. Februar 2010)

Lol ich dachts mir auch schon sau viele hören metal und co. ^^ 

nja und ich gehör auch zu den vielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PVP: Disturbed, Arch Enemy, Saltatio ( ich weis is kein metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Asp, In Flames, Soilwork, Chimaira, Apokalyptischen Reiter , Cob
und nja was sonst noch in dem genre rum läuft 

PVE: is eig desselbe 

Farmen(Questen) eig auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und metal ftw :> 

Mfg


----------



## Clamev (26. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qK_YYy8h5-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Voclaoid FtW


----------



## Exodos (26. Februar 2010)

Raid bin ich Ts
Farmen tu ich net
wenn ich so solo untwerwegs bin atm: Sonata Arctica-Unia
                                                          	Eluveitie- Everything Remains(as it never was) is am 19.2. rausgekommen is der absolute hammer!!!


----------



## Trollfetisch666 (26. Februar 2010)

Naja im PVP : Slayer ,Amon Amarth, Black Messiah ,Finntroll ,Dimmu Borgier , Six Feed Under , Equelibrium halt Viking,Pagan,Death,Black Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und PVE : So ziemlich das selbe.


I like my Coffee just like my metal !! Schwarz mit 2 stück zucker!!!

Mephesto666


----------



## Exodos (26. Februar 2010)

Equilibrium wenn ich bitten darf!!!

und das heißt: Epic viking folk metal!

hab die live gesehn die sind soooo geil^^


----------



## DiemoX (26. Februar 2010)

Blue Stahli

Soilwork

in Raids hatte ich auch mal Immediate Music am laufen


----------



## Daheala (26. Februar 2010)

Im Raid oder so Höre ich eig nur KOLLEGAH und FAVORITE


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (26. Februar 2010)

...
raid: -->t4e
pvp: -->t4e
farmen: -->t4e
...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M.A.U.L. (26. Februar 2010)

Marduk, In Flames, Dark Funeral, Helltrain, Immortal

Hier auszüge (der reihe nach): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9fLJUKIVos&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bm4r8oNm-o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEVodXzNmPM&feature=related (Nicht Jugendfrei, steht aber auch im Vid am anfang)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzXjkrdPvvE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ5LRFu4Yco&feature=related

Ich hoffe man darf hier Youtube Links posten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Gerti (26. Februar 2010)

Exodos schrieb:


> Equilibrium wenn ich bitten darf!!!
> 
> und das heißt: Epic viking folk metal!
> 
> hab die live gesehn die sind soooo geil^^



In der Matrix mit den Reitern und Akrea <3 und aufm Hexentanz hab ich die auch gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade im ICC25er: Cradle of Filth Live~Bait for the Dead


----------



## Assor (27. Februar 2010)

PvP: Sexy Arenamates
Raid: DJ Raidleader
Farmen: Muss ich meinen Bot fragen


----------



## Emanuel333 (27. Februar 2010)

PvP: mach ich nicht mehr =)
Raid: TS
Farmen/HC's etc... HARDCORE!


----------



## bargain (27. Februar 2010)

GenocideOrgan schrieb:


> pve/pve: breakcore, industrial, ambient, noise, jazz
> farmen: hörbücher
> 
> http://www.lastfm.de/user/anarchocow
> ...



Auf lastfm der essential mix ist sehr sehr chillig. Optimal um ruhig und entspannt zu werden oder bleiben^^. Wenns mal auf Aggro unterwegs sein soll: Chronixx Radio, Channel Aggressive. Mehr Aggro geht kaum^^.


----------



## HirschQ (27. Februar 2010)

Animalius schrieb:


> Hardstyle, Jumpstyle, Electro House egal wo XD Tekker eben XD
> 
> beim Farmen eher KIZ oder Mono und Nikitaman (Raggae)
> 
> ...



hörst das selbe wie ich xD Nikitaman ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (27. Februar 2010)

PvP: Rammstein - Feuer Frei, Adios, Rammstein etc. (wenn ich gerad mit Mage unterwegs dann auch Bloodhound Gang - Fire Water Burn)
PvE: Hans Zimmer - All Of Them und Do You Think Im A Saxon
Farmen/questen: Siehe PvP, weil ichs net lassen kann Hordies zu hauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvas (27. Februar 2010)

pve meisst liquid drum-&-bass 

pvp muss es dann schon etwas fieser sein zb pendulum-tarantula find ich da ganz nice^^


----------



## Gerti (27. Februar 2010)

Gerade läuft Knochenfabrik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (27. Februar 2010)

was ich hör?
is doch ganz klar! das lied aus der superperforator werbung!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gfCbpEEuo0


----------

